# Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

Pressemeldung


http://www.saarland.de/214707.htm

*Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Umweltminister Reinhold Jost kündigt zum internationalen „Tag der Fische“ (22.08.) Gesetzesänderung an*

Pressemitteilung vom 23.08.2016 - 07:15 Uhr

„Die Natur an und in unseren Gewässern sowie das Wohl der Tiere sind für uns wichtiger, als das Bestreben Einzelner, möglichst viele Fische in kurzer Zeit zu angeln, um sie abschließend wieder in das Gewässer zurück zu werfen. Das ist nicht unser Verständnis von einer tierschutzgerechten Fischerei.“ Mit diesen Worten kündigt Minister Reinhold Jost zum internationalen Tag der Fische (22. August) das Gesetz über die Änderung der fischereirechtlichen Vorschriften im Saarland an. Dieses Gesetz wird Jost am 14. September in erster Lesung in den Landtag einbringen.

Das bestehende Saarländische Fischereigesetz und die Landesfischereiordnung gehören zwar seit vielen Jahren zu den in ökologischer Hinsicht bundesweit am fortschrittlichsten Fischereigesetzen, da bereits früh Bestimmungen zum Natur- und Tierschutz aufgenommen wurden. Aber nichts ist so gut, dass es nicht noch besser werden kann. Bereits 2015 wurde im Umweltministerium in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Fischereiverband Saar eine Arbeitsgruppe eingesetzt, die den Auftrag hatte, das geltende Fischereirecht zu evaluieren. Es wurde überprüft, was sich bewährt hat und was nicht und was man im Interesse des Natur- und des Tierschutzes verbessern könnte.

„Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich mit diesen Zielen offene Türen beim Fischereiverband eingerannt habe. Das zeigt mir, dass der Verband, der im Saarland nach eigenen Angaben rund 15.000 Fischerinnen und Fischer vertritt, eine ökologische und tierschutzgerechte Fischereiausübung verfolgt“, so Jost.

Künftig wird das Gebot der waidgerechten Fischerei unter Beachtung der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften im Grundsatzparagrafen des Fischereigesetzes verankert sein. Dies trägt der heute stärker wahrgenommenen Bedeutung des Tierschutzes Rechnung – auch mit Blick auf dessen grundgesetzliche Verankerung.


Waidgerechtigkeit in der Fischerei umfasst unter anderem die Hege der gewässerangepassten Fischbestände und den Verzicht auf bestimmte, als nicht tierschutzgerecht geltende Angelmethoden. „Ganz konkret zähle ich dazu etwa das Fangen und Zurücksetzen von Fischen nach dem Motto:  wer präsentiert den dicksten und größten Fisch. Und dann zurück ins Wasser damit. Dieses Trophäenangeln ist nicht vereinbar mit dem tierschutzrechtlichen Verbot, einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leiden zuzufügen“, sagt der Minister: „Ebenfalls gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund, lebende Tiere als Köder am Haken für Raubfische zu verwenden. Der lebende Köderfisch ist bereits verboten. Wir werden dieses Verbot jetzt auch auf andere Wirbeltiere, etwa Amphibien, ausdehnen.“

Neben dem Tierschutz ist im überarbeiteten Gesetzestext auch das Thema Nachhaltigkeit verankert: Nachhaltigkeit und gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei bedeuten zum Beispiel, eine Überfischung von bestimmten Fischarten zu verhindern, für eine ausgewogene Altersstruktur der vorkommenden Fischarten zu sorgen oder auch einen Fischbesatz nur mit heimischen Fischarten möglichst lokaler Herkunft, die dem jeweiligen Gewässertyp entsprechen, vorzunehmen.

Das Änderungsgesetz wurde im Entwurf auch intensiv mit den beiden Naturschutzverbänden BUND und NABU besprochen. Die externe Anhörung von neunzehn Verbänden bzw. Stellen ergab eine insgesamt  große Zustimmung zum Gesetzentwurf. Mit den wenigen Einwendern wurden im persönlichen Gespräch einvernehmlich Lösungen besprochen. „Mit Bezug auf die Kritik des Landestierschutzbeauftragten Dr. Hans-Friedrich Willimzik in seinem 2. Tätigkeitsbericht 2015/2016 am Sportangeln sage ich in aller Deutlichkeit, dass in den von mir befürworteten fischereilichen Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen nicht der Wettbewerbsgedanke im Vordergrund stehen darf, sondern ein vernünftiger Grund, etwa Nahrungserwerb oder Umbesatz in andere Gewässer. Exakt die gleiche Meinung vertritt im Übrigen auch der Präsident des Fischereiverbandes Saar, Andreas Schneiderlöchner.“, so Reinhold Jost.



Hintergrund:
• Das derzeit geltende Saarländische Fischereigesetz geht in seinen Ursprüngen auf ein Gesetz aus dem Jahre 1985 zurück, als das bis dahin geltende Preußische und das Bayerische Fischereigesetz durch ein Saarländisches Gesetz für die Fischerei abgelöst wurde. Noch bis 1985 gab es im Saarland tatsächlich zwei Fischereigesetze. Im Saarpfalz-Raum galt das bayerische, ansonsten das preußische Fischereirecht.

• Nach 1985 wurde das saarländische Fischereigesetz zweimal geändert, 1999 wurden Bestimmungen zur Hegepflicht aufgenommen und im Jahr 2007 erfolgte eine eher formale Änderung des Gesetzestextes infolge der Auflösung der Unteren Fischereibehörden und der Übertragung hoheitlicher Aufgaben auf den Fischereiverband Saar, der seit dem Jahre 2006 Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts ist.

• Fischarten im Saarland: 38, davon als einheimisch zu bezeichnen (d.h. von Natur aus hier vorkommend): 33

• Zurzeit kommen in saarländischen Gewässern  5 häufigere Arten vor, die als nicht einheimisch zu bezeichnen sind: Regenbogenforelle, Bachsaibling, Blaubandbärbling, Sonnenbarsch und Schwarzmundgrundel.( Letztere Art ist besonders problematisch, weil sie aktuell v.a. in der Saar invasiv auftritt und andere Fischbestände verdrängt. Es handelt sich um eine aus dem Schwarzmeergebiet stammende Art, die insbesondere über den Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal eingewandert ist.)

• Der Fischereiverband Saar untersucht im Auftrag des Umweltministeriums permanent die Fischbestände in saarländischen Fließgewässern. Er bestätigt, dass sich die Fischbestände aufgrund der Verbesserung der Gewässergüte ständig erholen. Vor allem die Kleinfischart Elritze, die auf saubere kiesige Gewässer angewiesen ist, erholt sich besonders gut und breitet sich wieder deutlich aus.

• Gefährdet ist hingegen regional die Äsche, zum Beispiel an der Prims; das liegt aber weniger an der Wasserqualität als an den seit etlichen Jahren im Saarland vorkommenden Kormorane die Äschen besonders gerne jagen. Das Land hat daher Besatzmaßnahmen mit Äschen bezuschusst und auch Vergrämungsmaßnahmen gegen Kormorane an einigen Gewässerabschnitten der Prims zugelassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Wie sich da der saarländische Verband als KöR, am Tropf und Leine der saarländischen Regierung hängend, dazu positioniert hat, dürfte genauso "interessant" zu lesen sein, wie ob - und wenn ja wie - sich da der DAFV dazu stellen wird......


> „Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich mit diesen Zielen offene Türen beim Fischereiverband eingerannt habe. Das zeigt mir, dass der Verband, der im Saarland nach eigenen Angaben rund 15.000 Fischerinnen und Fischer vertritt, eine ökologische und tierschutzgerechte Fischereiausübung verfolgt“, so Jost.



Meine Befürchtungen:
Die werden diesem anglerfeindlichen Minister auch noch recht geben.

Im Gegensatz (*GUT, dass es anglefreundlichere Gegenbeispiele aus Politik und Verbänden gibt!*) zu den Landesverbänden in NDS, Sachsen und S-A oder auch im Gegensatz zu Politikern wie Sellering (SPD) und Caffier (CDU), die durchaus anglerfreundlich agieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319581




Wer solche Anglerfeinde wählt wie diesen Minister oder die Verbände im Saarland oder den DAFV, der ist selber schuld und hats nicht besser verdient (muss ich als B-Wler aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung so sehen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118 ..)


----------



## JonnyBannana (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit in der Fischerei umfasst unter anderem die Hege der gewässerangepassten Fischbestände und den Verzicht auf bestimmte, als nicht tierschutzgerecht geltende Angelmethoden. „Ganz konkret zähle ich dazu etwa das Fangen und Zurücksetzen von Fischen nach dem Motto:  wer präsentiert den dicksten und größten Fisch. Und dann zurück ins Wasser damit. Dieses Trophäenangeln ist nicht vereinbar mit dem tierschutzrechtlichen Verbot, einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leiden zuzufügen“, sagt der Minister: „Ebenfalls gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund, lebende Tiere als Köder am Haken für Raubfische zu verwenden. Der lebende Köderfisch ist bereits verboten. Wir werden dieses Verbot jetzt auch auf andere Wirbeltiere, etwa Amphibien, ausdehnen.“



Wer angelt denn bitte mit lebenden Amphibien oder anderen Wirbeltieren?

C+R ist und bleibt halt verboten, ändert sich doch nichts und Thropäenangeln ist eh keine gute Werbung für uns. 

Ich finde darüber hinaus, das sich die szene extrem negativ verändert, inzwischen gehen ne menge leute rein zum profilieren ans wasser habe ich das gefühl. vermisse da echt die leute, denen es egal ist, was und wieviel sie fangen, hauptsache entspannen in der natur und evtlmal was für den räucherofen mitnehmen.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neben dem Tierschutz ist im überarbeiteten Gesetzestext auch das Thema Nachhaltigkeit verankert: Nachhaltigkeit und gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei bedeuten zum Beispiel, eine Überfischung von bestimmten Fischarten zu verhindern, für eine ausgewogene Altersstruktur der vorkommenden Fischarten zu sorgen oder auch einen Fischbesatz nur mit heimischen Fischarten möglichst lokaler Herkunft, die dem jeweiligen Gewässertyp entsprechen, vorzunehmen.



ISt doch der perfekte Ansatz für das Entnahmefenster



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> „Mit Bezug auf die Kritik des Landestierschutzbeauftragten Dr. Hans-Friedrich Willimzik in seinem 2. Tätigkeitsbericht 2015/2016 am Sportangeln sage ich in aller Deutlichkeit, dass in den von mir befürworteten fischereilichen Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen nicht der Wettbewerbsgedanke im Vordergrund stehen darf, sondern ein vernünftiger Grund, etwa Nahrungserwerb oder Umbesatz in andere Gewässer. Exakt die gleiche Meinung vertritt im Übrigen auch der Präsident des Fischereiverbandes Saar, Andreas Schneiderlöchner.“, so Reinhold Jost.



Ist doch bisher auch schon so, ausserdemmuss man ja ein "Wettangeln" nicht "Wettangeln" nennen, ich treffe mich auch ab und an ausversehen mit 10 Leuten am Wasser, das haut mich immer direkt vom Hocker, dass alle die gleiche Idee hatten......




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> • Der Fischereiverband Saar untersucht im Auftrag des Umweltministeriums permanent die Fischbestände in saarländischen Fließgewässern. Er bestätigt, dass sich die Fischbestände aufgrund der Verbesserung der Gewässergüte ständig erholen. Vor allem die Kleinfischart Elritze, die auf saubere kiesige Gewässer angewiesen ist, erholt sich besonders gut und breitet sich wieder deutlich aus.



Da sollte man vielleicht mal erwähnen, wer vielleicht darin involviert ist, dass sich Bestände und Gewässer erholen, wahrscheinlich hat das auch was mit der geleisteten Arbeit der Vereine und Verbände zu tun



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> • Gefährdet ist hingegen regional die Äsche, zum Beispiel an der Prims; das liegt aber weniger an der Wasserqualität als an den seit etlichen Jahren im Saarland vorkommenden Kormorane die Äschen besonders gerne jagen. Das Land hat daher Besatzmaßnahmen mit Äschen bezuschusst und auch Vergrämungsmaßnahmen gegen Kormorane an einigen Gewässerabschnitten der Prims zugelassen.



Ist doch auch positiv, Besatz auf Kosten der Steuerzahler und Kormorane zumindest vergrämen, was bestimmt gut funktioniert..... Aber vielleicht 1 Schritt zu Abschussquoten....


Also ernsthaft, aber da habe ich schon schlimmere Gesetzesänderungen gesehen, müsste nur der Verband das Hirn einschalten, gibt viel Potential besonders unter dem Punkt Nachhaltigkeit


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Zitat:"C+R ist und bleibt halt verboten, ändert sich doch nichts und Thropäenangeln ist eh keine gute Werbung für uns."


Alles Bannana? Wo steht dies? Gibt es im Saarland ein entsprechendes Verbot?


----------



## Deep Down (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Hier mal googeln zum Bericht des 

Dr. Hans-Friedrich Willimzik in seinem 2. Tätigkeitsbericht 2015/2016

Interessant der Aufhänger des Sportangelns.

Es wird im Bericht schön schwarz/weiß oder gut und böse getrennt, nämlich zwischen Tierschützern und Tiernutzern.

Zu dem empfinden nach seiner Auffassung Fische Schmerzen und dies sei wohl seiner Ansicht nach Fakt und nicht diskussionswürdig.  
Hört, hört!  

Dazu ein einseitiger Aufruf an alle Tierschützer sich am Gesetzesentwurf zum Fischereirecht zu beteiligen!

Man kann dann noch über seine Person etwas weiter googeln und stellt dann fest, dass er auf Seiten des Tierschutzes doch sehr engagiert ist.  

Ein "Tierschutzbeauftragter" hat die Aufgabe Istzustände, Entwicklungen und Misstände zu benennen. 
Soweit man sich dabei aber über wissenschaftliche Streitigkeiten, wie gerade das "ob" eines Schmerzensempfindens von Fischen derart leichtfertig und pauschal hinwegsetzt und   einseitig Aufrufe startet, muss derjenige dabei aufpassen, dass er seine Glaubwürdigkeit und Glaubhaftigkeit nicht verliert. 
Etwas weniger ideologische Scheuklappen wären zur Wahrung dieser Eigenschaften offenbar hilfreich.


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Das ist ein weiterer klarer Schritt in Rtg Entmündigung der Angler, den es zu verhindern gilt. Das überhebliche Gelaber von diesem Jost ist doch unfassbar... ich wette, der hat nicht einmal "das Bestreben Einzelner, in kurzer möglichst viel zu fangen und den Fang dann zurückzuschmeissen" selber mitbekommen, sondern hat es vom Hörensagen aufgeschnappt! hier ist mit aller Härte vom DAFV und auch dem saarländischen Verband gegenzusteuern. Argumente gibt's ja genug...


----------



## Vanner (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



> „Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich mit diesen Zielen offene Türen beim Fischereiverband eingerannt habe. Das zeigt mir, dass der Verband, der im Saarland nach eigenen Angaben rund 15.000 Fischerinnen und Fischer vertritt, eine ökologische und tierschutzgerechte Fischereiausübung verfolgt“, so Jost.



Welchen Verband meinst du, anglermeister?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> hier ist mit aller Härte vom DAFV und auch dem saarländischen Verband gegenzusteuern. Argumente gibt's ja genug...


Das wurde doch mit dem saarländischen Verband so abgestimmt, die kämpfen NICHT dagegen, die WOLLEN das so!!!
Der saarländische Verband hat sich damit klar auf die Seite der Anglerfeinde geschlagen, er steht PETA damit in meinen Augen näher als den Anglern, die ihn bezahlen, und passt damit bestens zu den Anglerfeinden vom DAFV (haben ja nicht umsonst die noch von Werner Becker ausgesprochene Kündigung beim DAFV nach dessen Rücktritt gleich zurück genommen)...


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Mir gefällt dieses explizit betonte Anti-Lebendköder-Blahhh überhaupt nicht

--> riecht irgendwie ganz stark nach ner Vorstufe zu "Maden und Würmer haben auch Gefühle".


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> „Die Natur an und in unseren Gewässern sowie das Wohl der Tiere sind für uns wichtiger, als das Bestreben Einzelner, möglichst viele Fische in kurzer Zeit zu angeln, um sie abschließend wieder in das Gewässer zurück zu werfen. Das ist nicht unser Verständnis von einer tierschutzgerechten Fischerei.“
> 
> ...



Bei derartigen Sätzen,bekommt man mal wieder Brechreize.

Das man damit offene Türen einrennt,ist beim elenden Schutz Schnappreflex div.LV kein Wunder.

LIEBE SCHUTZWAHNBEFALLENEN IN DEN VERBÄNDEN..

IHR STIMMT DIESEM SCHEI$$ SOLANGE KRITIKLOS UND BLIND ZU,BIS ES SICH AUSGEANGELT HAT.

MERKT IHR EIGENTLICH ÜBERHAUPT NOCH WAS ?


Pro Schutz,Contra Angler..wieso das Geld nicht gleich zu Nabu&Co.überweisen,anstatt es gewissen abnickenden Pseudo- interessenvertretungen der Angler in den Hals zu werfen?

Willkommen im Angelgulag und erneuten Verbandsirrenhaus D


----------



## Deep Down (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Vorbildliches und regelkonformes Verbandsgewässer im Saarland:

https://image.windeln.de/windeln-media/34/40/f5/e4/55c2590fe4b09205e4f54034.1000x1000.jpg


----------



## Peter_Piper (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Vorbildliches und regelkonformes Verbandsgewässer im Saarland:
> 
> https://image.windeln.de/windeln-media/34/40/f5/e4/55c2590fe4b09205e4f54034.1000x1000.jpg



|muahah:|good:


----------



## Hechtbär (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, das Die "Sachsen-Achse" in punkto Angelurlauber bald mehr Zulauf aus dem Rest des Deutschsprachigen Raumes bekommt... 

 Wozu ich auch Bayern und Ba-Wü zähle... |supergri:vik:


----------



## Deep Down (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich habe zum Verbandsgewässer noch vergessen mitzuteilen: 

Bis zum kompletten Leerfischen ist ein Zurücksetzten strengstens verboten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert​


----------



## Franky (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> MERKT IHR EIGENTLICH ÜBERHAUPT NOCH WAS ?



Nein, sie werden erst etwas merken, wenn sie mitsamt dem Ast, den sie sich gerade selbst abgesägt haben, hart auf den Boden aufschlagen und die Leiter noch oben drauf knallt.


----------



## Deep Down (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

...und der Ast in ihrem "Waidloch" steckt!

So jetzt wieder ernsthaft!|supergri


----------



## JonnyBannana (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:"C+R ist und bleibt halt verboten, ändert sich doch nichts und Thropäenangeln ist eh keine gute Werbung für uns."
> 
> 
> Alles Bannana? Wo steht dies? Gibt es im Saarland ein entsprechendes Verbot?



Landesfischereiordnung § 7 z.B. steht was vom Zurücksetzen, der Rest wahrscheinlich im Tierschutzgesetz - wahrscheinlich die Sache von "vernünftiger Grund", kein unnötiges Leid etc etc, aber ich lasse mich auch gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Normenhierarchie  und so, eigentlich schade, dass das nicht andersrum geht, § 8 sollte nämlich bundesweit angewandt werden


----------



## Deep Down (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Also, dass ist einer dieser angekündigten ökologischen Fischereigesetzentwürfe.

Unbefangen liest sich das erstmal toll. 
Wenn man sich aber länger mit der Materie beschäftigt, liest man das "richtig".
Nur mal als Beispiel. Da soll Besatzfisch aus genetisch ähnlichem Material besetzt werden. 
Da steht man vor dem praktischen Frage, wo soll man den denn herkriegen? Habt ihr eine (dezentrale) Fischzuchtanstalt vor der Tür, die speziell nur für den Bach soundso Fische züchtet? Nein? Ja, wie geht es dann weiter? 
Thomas hat solche Folgen eines Gesetzes in der zurückliegenden Zeit mehrfach als Szenario schon aufgezeigt. Um den Fischbestand ohne Besatz zu schützen, muss nämlich die Zahl der Angler oder Angelmöglichkeiten reduziert werden. Denkbar wäre auch ein komplettes Angelverbot. Ist der "Überbestand" abgefischt, ist Schluß mit Angeln. Im schlimmsten Fall bereits am 01.01. eines Jahres! Schonzeiten braucht es dann nämlich nicht mehr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Thomnas hat solche Folgen eiens Gesteztes in der zurückliegenden Zeit mehrfach als Szenario schon aufgezeigt.


Ja, der "gemeinste" Teil davon  war aber nie öffentlich, der kursierte nur unter Anglerfreunden...

Weil man anglerfeindliche Verbanditen ja nicht noch mit Vorschlägen füttern muss...


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



> Um den Fischbestand ohne Besatz zu schützen, muss nämlich die Zahl der  Angler oder Angelmöglichkeiten reduziert werden. Denkbar wäre auch ein  komplettes Angelverbot. Ist der "Überbestand" abgefischt, ist Schluß mit  Angeln. Im schlimmsten Fall bereits am 01.01. eines Jahres! Schonzeiten  braucht es dann nämlich nicht mehr!


Richtig. Genau das verstehe ich schon lange unter "Wegnachhalten". Gibt ja auch hier im Board immer wieder mal "ökologische" Forderungen nach Senkung von  Anglerzahlen.

Diese Forderer sollten dann jeweils bitte mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und gleich mal ihre Karte freiwillig zurückgeben.

Aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass ausschließlich andere wegnachgehaltet werden, während sie selbstverständlich selbst elitär weiterangeln dürfen.


----------



## Laichzeit (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Die Kritik am Besatz mit allochthonen Fischen anderer oder bereits vorhandener Arten ist der einzige Punkt in dem ganzen Text, der nicht auf grobe Vermutungen wie ein mögliches Schmerzempfinden basiert.
Kampf gegen Abknüppelverbote, OK, immer her damit. Wenn ein Fisch zurückgesetzt wird, ist das sofort oder nach einigen Tagen vergessen. Eine einfache Frage nach dem angeblich moralisch besseren Verhalten, die nur von unserer Einstellung und Meinung zum Schmerzempfinden beeinflusst wird.
Das Besetzen mit möglichst billigem Fisch hat eindeutige, nicht umkehrbare Folgen auf die genetische Zusammensetzung unserer Fischbestände und ist die größte Einflussnahme auf die Natur, mit den Möglichkeiten der legalen Gewässerbewirtschaftung.
Da wird genau am richtigen Punkt angesetzt.
Die Umstellung von der heutigen Besatzpraxis auf eine herkunftsbewusste Auswahl der Fische ist eine Chance, sofern man die Sache mit Verstand angeht. Belohnt durch höhere Überlebenschancen (Wiederfang) der Fische. Mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn am Ende Geld gespart wird. Fehlbesatz ist häufig und teuer.
Anglerzahlen müssen dafür nicht gesenkt werden. Es ist kein Besatzverbot. Auch braucht nicht jeder einzelne Bach seine eigene Fischzucht, da die Anzahl der natürlichen Bestände, je nach Art, auf eine Handvoll Populationen pro Gewässersystem geschrumpft ist. 

Besatz mit heimischen oder möglichst nahe verwandtem Material ist neue, aber bewährte Praxis und wird von führenden Fischereiwissenschaftlern und nicht von Verbotsideologen gestützt.
Das ist die große Chance den Besatz vom pseudo-Naturschutz zu echter, nachhaltiger Bewirtschaftung zu erheben. Damit wäre die Etablierung der Angler als feste Größe beim Erhalt unseres Lebensraumes unumstößlich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> hier ist mit aller Härte vom DAFV und auch dem saarländischen Verband gegenzusteuern. Argumente gibt's ja genug...



In der Sitcom "Eine schrecklich inkompetente DAFV Familie",würde jetzt das Publikumsgelächter starten...


----------



## August (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

also was sagt uns das hier 





> Reinhold Jost, Vorsitzender der Naturlandstiftung und Minister für Umwelt- und Verbraucherschutz


Quelle : http://saarpfalz-kreis.de/presse/8467.htm

Nächste sache 





> Als im Januar die Verordnung bekannt wurde, mit der der saarländische  Innenminister Reinhold Jost ( SPD ) den Warndt zum Naturschutzgebiet  machen will, hagelte es Kritik. Reichlich Einschränkungen für die Bürger  sah der Text aus Josts Haus vor. Betreten abseits der Wege verboten,  also kein Beeren- oder Pilzesammeln mehr; Lagerfeuer strengstens  untersagt, also kein abendliches Stockbrotbacken beim  Waldpädagogik-Ausflug. Räte und Verwaltungen in Großrosseln und  Völklingen wiesen kritisch darauf hin, dass Glasglocken-Naturschutz die  Sympathie der Bürger zum Naturschutz nicht eben fördere. Und dass die  Art, wie Bürger den Warndtwald – immerhin eine mehr als 5000 Hektar  große Fläche – bisher nutzten, mit Naturschutz-Zielen gut zusammenpasse.  Der Regionalverband erinnerte daran, dass der Warndt schon jetzt ein  wichtiges Naherholungsziel ist und da weiterentwickelt werden sollte.  Jost versprach Nachbesserungen. Und versicherte, der Warndt werde ein  Bürgerwald bleiben.



Quelle: http://www.sol.de/neo/nachrichten/s...rwegs-zur-Natur-fuer-Buerger;art34283,4788191

So wie es aussieht geht es bei Herrn jost nur in 1 Richtung und zwar Verbote und Anglerfeindlich aber Google ist voll solcher Sachen hoffe das die Anglerschaft im Saarland das bei den nächsten wahlen nicht vergisst wenn Sie die SPD auf dem Wahlzettel sieht


----------



## Deep Down (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Hauptsache der Mensch wird ausgesperrt und die Natur kann sich endlich so entwickeln, wie sie es bei Nichterscheinen der Gattung Homo in Europa getan hätte!
Nach Erreichen dieses Zieles ist dann der Planet vor ihm durch Aussperrung zu schützen!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Hoi,

was ich beim Tierschutz für unmöglich halte, dass die Tierindustrie zum größten Teil beim Tier- und Naturschutz außen vorbleibt!!

Grussen Michael


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> was ich beim Tierschutz für unmöglich halte, dass die Tierindustrie zum größten Teil beim Tier- und Naturschutz außen vorbleibt!!



Da hängt halt 'ne Menge Geld&Einfluss(=Lobbyarbeit) dran.

Man scheut da auch keineswegs den Weg durch die Instanzen.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316333

Ist eine Liga,welche sich auch ohne zu zögern mit Ministerien anlegt.

Und auch aufzeigt,wie erbärmlich
verlogen und scheinheilig deutsches Tierschutzgewäsch ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und auch aufzeigt, wie erbärmlich
> verlogen und scheinheilig deutsches Tierschutzgewäsch ist.


Und auch die teutonobürokratischen Angelfischerverbände (ausser die der Sachsen-Achse momentan), hier explizit der saarländische Angelverhinderungsverband...


----------



## Maifliege (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Das ist alles erst der Anfang befürchte ich. Es folgen Aquarianer, Vogelhalter, Hundehalter, Pferdehalter, Katzenhalter, Schlangenhalter eben einfach alle Tiernutzer. Die Kette reißt am schwächsten Glied wenn nicht alle Tiernutzer in ein Boot kommen. Nur, wo ist es?


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



> Das ist alles erst der Anfang befürchte ich. Es folgen Aquarianer,  Vogelhalter, Hundehalter, Pferdehalter, Katzenhalter, Schlangenhalter  eben einfach alle Tiernutzer.


Das wäre geradezu optimal: 

Denn dann merkt Mainstream-Gutmenschenmutti endlich, dass die von ihr mit Spenden finanzierte "Tierschutzorganisation" nichts anderes im Sinn hat, als ihr ihre befellten/befederten/-be-sonstwasten Lieblinge wegzunehmen und sie auch noch obendrein zu kriminalisieren.

Weil Pöter & Co das aber ganz genau wissen, lassen sie davon schön die Finger, um weiter Kohle zu kassieren.

Darum suchen sie sich stattdessen wunderbar leichte = untereinander heillos zerstrittene Nicht-Mainstream-Opfer mit zusätzlich eingebautem Arschkriecher-Feigheitsfaktor = die Angler. 

Ein weitflächig quasi nicht verteidigtes Ziel so groß wie 70 Scheunentore. Praktisch jeder Schuss ein automatischer Volltreffer. Baseballschläger gegen Butter-Bollen.

Anglervertreter sollten endlich mal kapieren, dass ihr Job NICHT darin besteht, Anglergegnern so tief wie möglich in den Arsch zu kriechen - sondern diesen möglichst derb und effektiv bei jeder Gelegenheit in denselben zu TRETEN. Agierend und nicht reagierend.

Das fängt einfach mit der Grundeinstellung an: 

Wer nicht kämpft bzw. kämpfen will, hat von vorn herein verloren. Wer sich von vorn herein als Opfer sieht, wird garantiert zu einem werden. 

Wer zum Bücken aufgefordert wird und dies willfährig luschig-kuschend tut, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er danach auch noch zum Spreizen aufgefordert wird und final nen vernichtenden Batteriesäure-Volleinlauf per Hochdrucksonde bekommt.

Mit eierlosen Feiglingen, masochistischen Stiefelleckern, moralisch einwandfreien Heulsusen, horizontbeschränkt-halbgeriatrischen Brückenpfeilerimhinterhabern und unprofessionellen und/oder postengeilen und/oder rein eigenbezweckt orientierten Pseudo-Selbstdarstellern und/oder sonstigen Lutschern ist kein Krieg zu gewinnen.

Fuck, ich wollte doch eigentlich hier nicht mehr fluchen


----------



## Maifliege (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Richtig, wir sollten anfangen eine Arche zu bauen.....


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Nein. Aufmunitionieren, durchladen und zu Felde ziehen. Selbstverständlich nur mit legalen Mitteln, aber dieses so intelligent, professionell und krass wie nur möglich (wie man das am besten macht, macht die Gegenseite ständig perfekt vor).

Wie Kinski dareinst schon sagte: " Die Leute wagen nur, sich schlecht zu benehmen, weil ihnen keiner aufs Maul haut."


----------



## Maifliege (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Tja, im Einzelkampf erfolgreich? 
Ich denke es ist allmählich Zeit z. B. Hundezüchter oder Pferdehalter(züchter) zu sensibilisieren. Wär doch mal was für ne Grundsatzdiskussion in unserer Gesellschaft. Ich schau mir mal das Tierschutzgesetz an und leg es krass aus, vielleicht gibt es auf einmal viele Betroffene... Gesetze fallen ja nicht vom Himmel sondern werden gemacht und können geändert werden. 
Wenn ich so an die Summe aller Tier- und Naturnutzer denke wirds ne große Arche...


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Im Einzelkampf wird das schon allein aus finanziellen Gründen schwierig, da gebe ich Dir recht

--> vor allem für vereinslose Angler, die nicht einmal jemanden auf unterster Ebene "angelpolitisch" wählen bzw. abwählen können (und für die eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft z. B. wg. mörderisch hohen Aufnahmegebühren, aus Zeitgründen etc. nicht infrage kommt, selbst wenn sie dies evtl. gern wollten und sich auch engagieren würden - nicht wollen und nicht können sind nun mal immer zwei Paar Stiefel).

Genau deshalb ist es ja so traurig, dass die sogenannten Vertreter größtenteils ihren Job nicht machen 

--> der darin besteht, etwas zu leisten, was Einzelne bzw. Privatpersonen nicht (mehr) leisten können 

--> z. b. über das Engagieren kompetenter, intelligenter und ausreichend aggressiver (= teurer) Rechtsanwälte, Durchführen umfassender sowie professioneller (= ebenfalls teurer) Öffentlichkeitskampagnen etc. 

= Sinn und Zweck einer massenhaft kohle-kassierenden Vertretung. Genau dafür kassiert die (eigentlich) die Kohle.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

@Maifliege
Erst wenn's an Schantalle's Hamster oder Reitbeteiligung geht,merkt auch der dümmste,wohin nach Ansicht und Einfluss einer Minderheit,die Reise der Mehrheit gehen soll..





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ist nicht vereinbar mit dem tierschutzrechtlichen Verbot, einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leiden zuzufügen“, sagt der Minister:



Fein ,dann würde ich an H.Jost's Stelle bei so einer Ansicht Vorbild sein und aus Ethikgründen den ledernen Maßschuhen oder der möglichen Lederausstattung des Dienstwagens konsequenterweise abschwören..

Denn im Gegensatz zu Fischen,verfügen die dazu nötigen Hautlieferanten nämlich über ein unbestritten nachgewiesenes(!) Stress-und Schmerzempfinden.

Chucks in Leinen und Stoff Anthrazit fürs Auto tuts ja auch..

Oder einfach mal die dt. Scheinheiligkeit im Zaud halten und nicht einfach das nachplappern, was gewisse Wirrköpfe in D gerne hätten.

Sorry aber Politiker,welche Tierwohl an 1.Stelle sehen wollen während in D tagtäglich MENSCHEN am  Existenzminimum rumkrebsen, werde ich auch weiterhin nicht für voll bei Verstand ansehen.


----------



## Revilo62 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Der Süd-Westen der Bunten Republik wird also zukünftig rein anglerisch Ödland werden und ich wette, genau diese Politiker und Funzionäre kriegen bei den nächsten Wahlen wieder die Stimmen des "Wählervolkes" . Ist schon erschreckend, wie die Menschen sich so an der Nase herumführen lassen.
Ist eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass die Nord-Achse bis auf gaaaanz wenige Ausnahmen ( leider hält Brandenburg auch an Fr. Dr. fest :c) deutlich aufgeklärtere Politiker und Funktionäre hat und das kann schlecht nur an Honig liegen.
Jungs und Mädels, es sollte eigentlich schon längst reichen, hier geht es nicht mehr nur um alte Verbandsstrukturen zu durchbrechen, sondern um neue Allianzen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> , hier geht es nicht mehr nur um alte Verbandsstrukturen zu durchbrechen, sondern um neue Allianzen
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


Mir gefällt der Begriff "Sachsen-Achse" ;-)))


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



> Der Süd-Westen der Bunten Republik wird also zukünftig rein anglerisch  Ödland werden und ich wette, genau diese Politiker und Funzionäre  kriegen bei den nächsten Wahlen wieder die Stimmen des "Wählervolkes" .  Ist schon erschreckend, wie die Menschen sich so an der Nase herumführen  lassen.


Achtung Gebetsmühle: 

Die WOLLEN das hier unten so. Dem liegt IMO einfach auch ein massives bzw. weitflächiges Mentalitätsproblem zugrunde. 

Was willst von ner Horde feiger, allwissender, arroganter, titelgläubiger, egozentrischer, geltungssüchtiger, traditionell missgünstiger, angstgesteuerter, verklemmter, krank konkurrenzdenkender und "Was-sagen-denn-da-die-Leute-bloß"-fremdkontrollierter Komplettspießer aller Altersstufen mit jeweils am Schrebergartenzaun/Gartenzwergmützle endenden Horizont

- ich nenne sowas "Elite-Bauern", was rein metaphorisch und NICHT als konkrete Beleidigung von Landwirten zu verstehen ist -

schon großartig erwarten.

So, Napalmtank für heute leer (muss, glaube ich, demnächst dringendst mal wieder Bigbait-Ballern gehn), gute Nacht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Was willst von ner Horde feiger, allwissender, egonzentrischer, geltungssüchtiger, angstgesteuerter und "Was-sagen-denn-da-die-Leute-bloß"- Komplettspießer mit am Schrebergartenzaun/Gartenzwergmützle endenden Horizont (ich nenne sowas "Elite-Bauern", was jetzt NICHT als Beleidigung von Landwirten zu verstehen ist) schon großartig erwarten.



Ähm..Grips z.B. ?

Warum sich anno 2016 Menschen so sang-und klanglos dem Ferngesteuerten Schutzbondage unterwerfen,entzieht sich echt meiner Logik.

Aber wahrscheinlich fragen solche Leute jetzt auch schon artig nach blauen Umweltplaketten oder warten nachts um 1 aufs Grün der Fußgängerampel?


----------



## Revilo62 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ach Peter, die Logik ist ganz einfach ... gib dem Menschen zu essen und Arbeit und sie sind seelig ( ist natürlich nur eine Metapher)
historisch ist es oft bewiesen, wie so etwas funktioniert.
Bundesländer mit hohem ProKopfeinkommen und hohem Beschäftigungsgrad sind eben empfänglicher für solch fragwürdige Politik, frag mal in den Neuländern nach, da wird es schon deutlich schwieriger, wenn auch hier schon Tendenzen erkennbar sind, nur scheint mir, dass solche Leute Importwähler aus den südlichen Bundesländern sind und wenn ich so durch bestimmte Stadtteile von Berlin gehe, da scheint mir kein Einheimischer mehr zu wohnen und die Speisekarten könnten auch 1:1 aus BaWü oder RLP oder Saarland stammen, was ja kulinarisch nicht das Schlechteste ist

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



> und wenn ich so durch bestimmte Stadtteile von Berlin gehe, da scheint mir kein Einheimischer mehr zu wohnen


Ich sag nur "Sch(w)abenpulver" und "Pornohippieschwaben" z. B. in Prenzel- oder Kreuzberg - wer den Spieß nach Berlin trägt, wird durch ihn umkommen 

Nu aber wirklich Ratzomat und OT-Ende.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Bundesländer mit hohem ProKopfeinkommen und hohem Beschäftigungsgrad sind eben empfänglicher für solch fragwürdige Politik,



Was Revilo hier schreibt, ist gar nicht so abwegig.

Da viele Leute wissen, dass ich sehr aktiv in einem Fischereiverein mitarbeite und leidenschaftlicher Angler bin, komme ich mit Kollegen (im Schnitt ziemlich hoher Bildungsgrad), mit Eltern meiner Fußball-Kids (bayerischer Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt) und Freunden (vom Arbeiter bis zum Ingenieur alles dabei) des Öfteren auf das Thema Angeln zu sprechen.

Meine Wahrnehmung ist, dass Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb von 99% der Leuten akzeptiert wird. 100% der Leute reagieren entsetzt bis ungläubig, wenn man ihnen die bayerische Gesetzeslage bzgl. Entnahmezwang erklärt. *Ein ganz großer Teil der Leute reagiert aber ebenso ablehnend auf Spaßangeln, weil sie dem Fisch eine ganz erhebliche Leidensfähigkeit zuerkennen.*. 

Es ist aus meiner Sicht völlig unerheblich, ob Fische nun Schmerzempfinden haben oder nicht. Wir werden die Leute hier in Deutschland nicht davon überzeugen, dass Fische fangen, fotografieren und wieder freilassen cool ist. Was aber nicht heißt, dass die Bevölkerung dem Angeln grundsätzlich negativ gegenübersteht. Und genau hier müssten gute Verbände ansetzen und Werbung für Catch & Decide machen, ohne Lobeshymnen auf C&R zu singen. Das fordert niemand.


----------



## Revilo62 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Danke, Naturliebhaber, ich hatte eigentlich vor, noch viel weiter auszuholen, dann hätte ich mit Sicherheit Punkte eingefangen und ne Sperre, aber es gibt da ebenParallelen aus anderen Zeiten, die nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben, die aber genau diese These untermauern.
Wenn man sich mit Theorien zur Manipulation von Menschen beschäftigt, dann wird ganz schnell klar, wie der Hase läuft.
Dazu muss man nicht Psychologie studiert haben, sondern sich selbst reflektieren, mit welchen Mitteln erreiche ich Selbstzufriedenheit und ändere meine eigentlich klare Meinung plötzlich zu einer, ich sags mal vorsichtig, nahezu konträren Auffassung zum Leben, kurz, solange der Mensch um sein Leben ( im positiven Sinn) kämpfen muss, hat er keine Zeit oder bedingt nur sehr wenig Wenig, über andere Dinge nachzudenken, muss er nicht mehr oder deutlich weniger kämpfen gewinnt er Freiräume für andere Auffassungen.
Da gibt es ein Sprichwort, dass man auch abwandeln kann
"Geld verdirbt den Charakter" und jetzt mal nicht das Geld nur als Solches sehen ( man könnte auch vermeintlich gutes Leben dazu sagen) und in Abwandlung zu Geld steht auch  MACHT 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Frame (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Als ehemaliger Saarlandbewohner (-und Angler) fällt mir dazu zuerst nur das Zitat ein: 
"es werd nix so hees gegesse wie es gekocht werd"

Im Prinzip iss hier schon fertisch. (sorry für dat pälzisch/hessisch Unnergemenge...)

Wenn man so liest (oder meinetwegen auch Frau) entblähen sich hier viele Meinungen von vielen die aktuell grad gar nicht im Saarland wohnen (Profilinfos)...

Lasst doch einfach mal Butter bei die Fische, real wird sich höchstens zu 5 -10 % was ändern und das auch nur dort wo übereifrige Aufseher dann doch eher schnell abgesetzt werden können.

Im Saarland ist halt der Befischungsdruck sehr groß und es wird sich unter der Hand schnell rumsprechen wo was geht falls es nicht eh schon längst bekannt ist.
Der Anteil an Gewässern mit öffentlichen Aufsehern ist eher gering, bzw. im Saarland muß man eh weit fahren um was größeres zu fangen. (In der Regel. Vor der Haustür ist das selten...)

Erstaunlich nur wieviele Leute sich hier empören die offensichtlich gar nicht im Saarland wohnen und vermutlich auch nicht fischen.
(Jo, war mool eener vunn denne do.., ) 
Irgendwie vermisse ich ein wenig die sachliche Diskussion von den eigentlich betroffenen und hoffe es ist nachvollziehbar da ich ne komplizierte Schreibe habe.
( Da käme jetzt ein Saarländerwitz wenn ich wirklich einer wäre  )


----------



## Revilo62 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Hallo Frame, richtig was Du schreibst, leider aber wahrscheinlich nur aus Deiner Sicht weil auch diese 5 oder 10% an Rechteverlust der saarländer Angler mindestens 10 zu viel sind.
Habt ihr denn überhaupt keine sprichwörtlichen Eier in der Hose, sorry, aber so sind wir Berliner. Jeder Strandpartybetreiber hat mehr Rechte als der Angler ???????????????#q
Du läßt Dir als "mündiger" fachkundiger Bürger von Bürokraten vorschreiben, wie Du Dein Leben als Angler zu leben hast und zahlst für diesen Schwachsinn auch noch Dein schwer verdientes Geld #q#q
Sry, aber da platzt mir der Kragen und wahrscheinlich nicht nur mir.
Schon mal was von Modellcharakter in einem förderalen Rechtssystem gehört, mach bitte die Augen auf, aber bitte, es geht ja nur um "Dein Hobby"
Ich sag nur " Ja, wir schaffen das" .... 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Frame (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Nee, Revilo62 hast Du glaub leider falsch verstanden.
Ich bin kein gebürtiger Saarländer. Habe nur mal kurz aber sehr intensiv dort gewohnt und bemühe mich grad gewisse Emotionen "niederzukochen".

Wo wir schon dabei sind: Berlin und Saarland, da trennen glaub Lichtjahre. 
Das ist niemals 1:1 übertragbar.
Berlin, so fremd es mir auch ist, aber ich war schon mal da
und Saarland... Da liegen Welten auseinander teilweise.

...auch wenn sie teils wirklich sehr nahe sind. * gerade wegen der Mentalität.*


----------



## Micha383 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Frame schrieb:


> Als ehemaliger Saarlandbewohner (-und Angler) fällt mir dazu zuerst nur das Zitat ein:
> "es werd nix so hees gegesse wie es gekocht werd"
> 
> Im Prinzip iss hier schon fertisch. (sorry für dat pälzisch/hessisch Unnergemenge...)
> ...



Am anfang nur ein kleiner Tropfen.
Am Ende ein Tsunami.

Jedes mal, egal wo, wo sich Angler ein Stück ihrer Freiheit berauben lassen, ist es ein weiterer Schritt zum allg. Angelverbot.

Daher regen sich in meinen Augen auch zu Recht nicht Saarländer auf, da sie wohl das große Gesamte sehen was da folgen wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Exakt deswegen hab ich da son Hals bekommen - denn das kann in Hinsicht auf andere Bundesländer eine politische "Vorbildfunktion" der ganz miesen Art haben. 

Wenn erst mal eine bundesweite Ökoprofilierungs-Olympiade in der Politik beginnt, ist die kaum mehr zu stoppen. Nach dem Motto "Warum nur bei denen und (noch) nicht bei uns?" Da will dann jeder Landespolitiker auf einmal heiliger sein als der andere.

Die stecken sich dann schon ganz ohne von oben verordnete Maßnahmen aus Berlin (die parallel ja auch noch zusätzlich im Raum stehen) eigenmotiviert gegenseitig auf Länderebene an.

Mir isses hier bei mir in BW schon weitaus stier genug mit Nachtangelverbot usw. Da brauche ich nicht auch noch stückweise Wegnachhaltung.

Insofern finde ich es überhaupt nicht gut, wenn andere Bundesländer der BW-Regierung da womöglich noch ne Runde Verschärfungsideen liefern und dem nicht sofort sowie  massiv entgegengewirkt wird. 

Denn bis zur (unsozialen) Un-Angelbarkeit fehlt uns hier jetzt schon nicht mehr wirklich viel (wenn man allein das frühe Dunkelwerden im Winter in Betracht zieht, das normal arbeitenden Menschen dann sehr oft die Möglichkeit zum Abendangeln komplett nimmt).

Denn auch angesichts unseres sogenannten Verbandes können wir hier unten in unserer ohnehin recht gewässerarmen Region dann quasi einpacken und unser Tackle verkaufen, sofern wir nicht die Möglichkeit zu Auslandstrips etc. haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Am anfang nur ein kleiner Tropfen.
> Am Ende ein Tsunami.
> 
> Jedes mal, egal wo, wo sich Angler ein Stück ihrer Freiheit berauben lassen, ist es ein weiterer Schritt zum allg. Angelverbot.
> ...


Genau den Punkt erkannt, warum zumindest ich mich aufrege - vor allem wenn dann noch unfähige und anglerfeindliche Verbände ins gleiche Horn stossen...

(@ Naturliebhaber: Nur zu Deiner Info, in der Arlinghausstudie, über die der Prof aufm Fischereitag gesprochen hatte, kam raus, dass mehr % in der Bevölkerung das Töten von Fischen wg. Hege akzeptieren als das Töten zum Essen. So kaputt ist die Welt und als Gegenpol zu Deinen geschilderten, persönlichem Empfinden ..)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

mal was anderes, könnt ihr mir helfen??????

Der Minister schreibt ja, der saarländische Verband würde das alles so unterstützen..

Auf der saarländischen Verbandsseite (http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/) habe ich nirgends auch nur einen Hinweis oder Text gefunden, dass  über diese Geschichte die Vereine vorher informiert, mit denen diskutiert oder das abgestimmt/abgesprochen wäre im Verband und bei seinen Mitgliedern, dass man jetzt noch mehr Verbote mit dem neuen Gesetz haben will..

Da ich auch nicht perfekt bin, wollte ich euch bitten, mir mitzuteilen, ob ich da was übersehen haben, wenn ja, bitte gleich den Link dazu.

Vielleicht ist ja auch einer aus saarländischen  Vereinen hier unterwegs, der uns sagen kann, ob die vom Verband rechtzeitig informiert wurden über diese geplante Gesetzesänderung, die der Verband ja aktiv mit betreibt und gut heisst inkl. mehr Verbote..


----------



## Laichzeit (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ob es was mit der geringen Summe von fast 250.000€ zu tun hat?
Reine Unterstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

ich sag nix----

Guck mal wer in Bayern oder B-W (andere extrem anglerfeindliche Verbände) Kohle vom Land (Fischereiabgabe) abgreift und wer die verteilt und wo die hingeht, wer da Finger drauf hat und wer deswegen immer brav abnickt zum Schaden der Angler... 

Ob es Zufall ist, dass es in NDS KEINE Fischereiabgabe gibt, dafür aber einen guten Verband, der sich auch gegen die Regierung stellt, wenns sein muss?

Und man auch NICHT als KöR eh am Tropf und der Leine der jeweiligen Regierung hängt wie im Saarland?

Kann man alles nur vermuten, da haste recht...


----------



## Laichzeit (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

In einer Auseinandersetzung mit der "Hobby mit Widerhaken" Sendung gibt sich der Verband noch deutlich differenzierter.

http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de...darstellungen-des-tierschutzwidrigen-angelns/

Nein zum reinen Trophäenangen, nein zum reinen Abknüppeln und damit weitaus fortschrittlicher als einige andere Verbände.
Ob sich daran in den letzten drei Jahren durch ehrlichen Sinneswandel etwas getan hat?
Ein derartiger Kuhhandel, Verbote gegen Geld, zum Leid der Angler ist ein schwerer Vorwurf. Beweisen kann ich nichts, deshalb sind solche Vermutungen auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Allgemein zeigt sich aber immer wieder, dass Verbände, Bewirtschafter und andere mit Geld von Anglern oder anderen Quellen nicht immer ihr eigenes Klientel unterstützen.
Ob es was mit den Zahlungen zu tun hat, oder nicht, ist für das interessante, das Endergebnis mit dem die Saarländer leben müssen, eher unerheblich.
Herr im eigenen Haus ist man ohnehin in den seltensten Fällen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Da war glaub ich Werner Becker noch Präsi, der nun durch Schneiderlöchner ersetzt wurde.

Werner Becker auch:
Raus aus DAFV...

Schneiderlöchner :
Wieder rein in DAFV....

Weiter will ich nix zu schreiben, wg. Blutdruck....

Fügen sich nun jedenfalls nahtlos in die Verbots-, Angelverhinderungs- und Anglerfeindverbände wie DAFV, Bayern und B-W, Westfalen-Lippe, LSFV-SH, Weser-Ems etc.  ein....

Meine Frage bleibt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mal was anderes, könnt ihr mir helfen??????
> 
> Der Minister schreibt ja, der saarländische Verband würde das alles so unterstützen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Meine Frage bleibt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mal was anderes, könnt ihr mir helfen??????
> 
> Der Minister schreibt ja, der saarländische Verband würde das alles so unterstützen..
> 
> ...


----------



## torstenhtr (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Interessante Diskussion, aber das Thema hier ist

*Tierschutz in der Fischerei* und nicht nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung.

Danke,
Torsten


----------



## mapasuma (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Eigentlich sollte der Fischereiverband ja für die Fischer da sein! nur unserer im Saarland ist nur für die ganzen Tierschützer  und Nabu da!!! Wie soll es auch anders sein wenn im Vorstand nur Leute von Nabu-Tierschutz und Umweltministerium sitzen und ganz oben ein Fischereirechtsanwalt der von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hat. (Alles JAA sager wie in der Politik)

Und der Minister Jost will ja auch den ganzen Warndtwald zum Naturschutzgebiet erklären und paar Ranger einsetzten, was dies für Pilzesammler, Spaziergänger, Hundebesitzer, Radfahrer bedeutet muss ich hier wohl niemand erklären!!

Wird Zeit dass sich die Anglerlobby mal zur Wehr setzen.... kann ja soo nicht weiter gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Fischereiverband ja für die Fischer da sein! nur unserer im Saarland ist nur für die ganzen Tierschützer  und Nabu da!!! Wie soll es auch anders sein wenn im Vorstand nur Leute von Nabu-Tierschutz und Umweltministerium sitzen und ganz oben ein Fischereirechtsanwalt der von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hat. (Alles JAA sager wie in der Politik)
> 
> Und der Minister Jost will ja auch den ganzen Warndtwald zum Naturschutzgebiet erklären und paar Ranger einsetzten, was dies für Pilzesammler, Spaziergänger, Hundebesitzer, Radfahrer bedeutet muss ich hier wohl niemand erklären!!
> 
> Wird Zeit dass sich die Anglerlobby mal zur Wehr setzen.... kann ja soo nicht weiter gehen.


danke, dass sich einer (anscheinend auch aus dem Saarland und bekannt mit den Verhältnissen da) mal ans Thema hält ..


----------



## Saarhunter (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Mahlzeit,

was sollen wir denn groß dazu sagen, wird doch eh alles über unsere Köpfe hinweg entschieden, wie bei fast allem in der Politik. Da nützt gejammere und sich gegenseitig zerfleischen am wenigsten. Die Zeitungen drucken was ab und am Tag darauf beginnt sich die Anglerwelt gegenseitig auseinanderzunehmen. Was man ja hier wieder ganz deutlich zu lesen bekommt. Solche dummen sprüche wie "das Saarland wieder nach Frankreich geben" könnt ihr euch sparen. Moralapostel sind keine von uns, das was wir unter Angeln verstehen und das was die Politik, der Tierschutz oder die Tierrechtler darunter verstehen wird niemals unter einen Hut kommen. 

Solange Fachzeitschriften weiterhin Artikel aus Deutschland befürworten wo ganz klar nach C&R gehandelt wird, unsere selbsternannten oder von uns geschaffenen Profis ihre Produkte durch Bilder, Videos und Berichte mit lautem Beifall in jedem Revolverblatt abdrucken können und wir selbst diesen Kram kaufen oder lesen, wird damit niemals Ruhe einkehren.

Anstatt das wir einfach nur unserem Hobby nachgehen und Angeln wird das nie was. Wir schießen uns mit jedem Bild, jedem Bericht und jedem Video wieder und wieder ins Bein und liefern unserem Feind neuen Stoff. Verband hin oder her, das Problem liegt in unseren Reihen, nicht bei den Schlippsträgern die sowas einfach aufschnappen und daraus einen Vorteil für sich oder ihren nächsten Wahlkampf wittern.

Und wenn sich im Saarland was ändert, ja dann könnt ihr jammern und meckern wie ihr wollt, dann kommt es auch zu euch. Früher oder später


----------



## Saar (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Fischereiverband ja für die Fischer da sein! nur unserer im Saarland ist nur für die ganzen Tierschützer  und Nabu da!!! Wie soll es auch anders sein wenn im Vorstand nur Leute von Nabu-Tierschutz und Umweltministerium sitzen und ganz oben ein Fischereirechtsanwalt der von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hat. (Alles JAA sager wie in der Politik)
> 
> Und der Minister Jost will ja auch den ganzen Warndtwald zum Naturschutzgebiet erklären und paar Ranger einsetzten, was dies für Pilzesammler, Spaziergänger, Hundebesitzer, Radfahrer bedeutet muss ich hier wohl niemand erklären!!
> 
> Wird Zeit dass sich die Anglerlobby mal zur Wehr setzen.... kann ja soo nicht weiter gehen.



Wir beide haben uns ja schon oft genug über dieses Thema 
Saarl.Fischereiverband unterhalten.Ein Teil der beabsichtigten
Gesetzesänderung wird jetzt vieleicht die Einführung der 
wasserlöslichen Angelhaken.Denen traue ich alles zu.

......denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun #c


----------



## Saar (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Und wenn sie schon am ändern sind ,sollen sie bitte den Satz 
"wir sind für die Belangen der Angler da " auf ihrer Seite entfernen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Zur Offtopic - Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319748


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich habe immer noch keine Meldung des Saarverbandes gefunden, dass sie den Minister Jost bei seinen anglerfeindlichen Gesetzesänderungen in Richtung mehr Tierschutz unterstützen, obwohl sie das laut Pressemeldung Minister tun..

Ebenso war aus keinem Verein zu vernehmen, dass der Verband vorher bei seinen Vereinen nachgefragt hätte, wie diese dazu stehen.

Anscheinend hat also Präsident Schneiderlöchner mit seinem Verband die Zustimmung und/oder das aktive Vorwärtstreiben von mehr Tierschutz im Landesfischereigesetz hinter dem Rücken seines Verbandes und der diesen Verband bezahlenden Vereine gemacht..

Dass Vereine und in diesen vereinen organisierte Angelfischer das alles widerstandslos schlucken, diesen Verband und seine in meinen Augen auf Grund dieses Vorgehens anglerfeindlichen Funktionäre weiter bezahlen, ist bemerkenswert, traurig und elend....

Aber der Süden und der Südwesten scheint eben eine Bastion alter Betonköpfe mit VDSF-Anglerverhinderungssyndrom und schützergeprätem Einschleimen bei Verwaltungen, Behörden und Ministerien gegen Angler zu sein..

Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Saarland, Rheinland-Pfalz (Günster- Verband, Abknüppelbefürworter) haben in meinen Augen sowohl stark anglerfeindliche Verbände wie auch willenlos alles weiter bezahlende und abnickende organisierte Angelfischer..

Traurig.......................

Siehe daher auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979


----------



## mapasuma (13. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenso war aus keinem Verein zu vernehmen, dass der Verband vorher bei seinen Vereinen nachgefragt hätte, wie diese dazu stehen.
> 
> 
> Hallo Thomas, dies stimmt so nicht!!
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Interessante Einblicke aus dem elenden saarländischen Verbandszirkus (wenns so gewesen ist, wie Du schilderst, woran ich keine Zweifel habe) - danke dafür...


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Schneiderlöchner wollte ja mit aller macht die Wallermesse im Saarland verbieten da dort ein Aussteller mit dem Namen Catch & Release vertreten wäre....



Es ist nicht zu fassen, was für Pfeifen LVs anführen... #q


----------



## mapasuma (13. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessante Einblicke aus dem elenden saarländischen Verbandszirkus (wenns so gewesen ist, wie Du schilderst, woran ich keine Zweifel habe) - danke dafür...



Genau so war des, bin Heim musste das erstmals Herbbi (auch ein Anglerbordmitglied) erzählen was da demnächst kommt und nun haben wir ja die Bestätigung!


Hier ist es ja auch so dass für jeden Angler andere Rechte zählen!!! Zb. weist du als normaler Angler der nicht einem Verein angehört über nichts Bescheid. Beste Beispiel ist zb. es wurde dieses Jahr das Angeln vom Boot für manche Strecken verändert, erst heißt es Angeln vom Boot aus Verboten dann doch erlaubt, dann nur für Vereinsmitglieder, dann nur vom an Land befestigtem Boot angeln erlaubt und was ist jetzt??? Nun fischen so viele vom Boot das treibt auf Wels alles Live gesehen... Herbiiii gib mal dazu ein Kommentar bitte. 

Soo hab gerade nachgeschaut wann es genau war mit dem Vorstand (20.06.2016).

Das mit den Bootskarten soll aber schon wieder anders sein!!!


----------



## Saar (13. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Alles was mapasuma hier geschrieben hat,kann ich nur bestätigen.
Ich werde jetzt mal eine Anfrage an SFV senden,ob nach  der Änderung des Fischereigesetzes das Angeln im Saarland noch erlaubt ist,oder dürfen wir nur noch so tun als ob.Aber nach all den Kontakten die wir mit diesen nickenden Nullen schon hatten,erwarte ich keine aussagekräftige Antwort.#c
PS
Ich muß vermehrt feststellen daß bereits viele Angler,auch die mit einem gültigen Fischereischein für Deutschland  über die Grenze fahren um dort ihrem Hobby nachzugehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

offtopic an:


Saar schrieb:


> Ich muß vermehrt feststellen daß bereits viele Angler,auch die mit einem gültigen Fischereischein für Deutschland  über die Grenze fahren um dort ihrem Hobby nachzugehen.


Kenn ich auch aus B-W, diese Tendenz..

Auch hier :
Elende Gesetze und Verordungen und abnickender, anglerfeindlicher Verband..
:c:c:c
offtopic aus


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. September 2016)

*«Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...im-Saarland-gestoppt-werden;art158726,4532030


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Kuck mal an, sogar die Grünen sind gegen eine pauschale Abknüppelpflicht.

Ich im Grunde nicht.....zumindest wenn es nicht um Fische geht.


----------



## Thed1957 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Immer mehr Verbote werden den Angler auferlegt, was irgend wann zum kompletten Verbot führen könnte/wird. In Zukunft wird uns Anglern dann nur noch das Ausland wie z.B. Holland übrig bleiben um unser Hobby nach zugehen. Was nutzt es z.B. 20 Brassen zu entnehmen die mit Sicherheit nicht auf den Teller landen - sondern eher in den Hausmüll wandern.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Naja, hier in Thüringen ist das ja auch schon lange so.
Allerdings finde ich das sich durch so ein Gesetz nicht viel ändert, die jenigen die ihren Fisch zurück setzen wollen machen das auch, zumindest von den Leuten die ich kenne.


----------



## Thed1957 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Naja, hier in Thüringen ist das ja auch schon lange so.
> Allerdings finde ich das sich durch so ein Gesetz nicht viel ändert, die jenigen die ihren Fisch zurück setzen wollen machen das auch, zumindest von den Leuten die ich kenne.



Das darf man nicht zu laut sagen, denn Peta lauert überall. Ich kenne Team Moreno9 persönlich und sie wurden durch Peta angezeigt, weil in ihren Youtube Videos das zurücksetzen zusehen war. #d


----------



## Ørret (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Thed1957 schrieb:


> Das darf man nicht zu laut sagen, denn Peta lauert überall. Ich kenne Team Moreno9 persönlich und sie wurden durch Peta angezeigt, weil in ihren Youtube Videos das zurücksetzen zusehen war. #d



Und wurd das Team verurteilt?


----------



## Thed1957 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Ørret schrieb:


> Und wurd das Team verurteilt?



Mussten die Strafe auf Raten zahlen. Die Höhe ist mir leider nicht bekannt, aber gering war sie nicht. Stellt sich also noch die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, seine Fänge online für alle zu präsentieren. Ich tue das nur noch für Freunde, die ich auch persönlich kenne.


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Ist es nicht erschreckend, wie leicht uns (in dieser lausigen NDR-Doku damals) der bewusst diffamierende Begriff "Trophäenangeln" aufgedrückt wurde
und wie er sich bei Medien, Juristen, Politikern & auch Anglern manifestiert hat?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=274223&highlight=paylake


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Thed1957 schrieb:


> , weil in ihren Youtube Videos das zurücksetzen zusehen war. #d



Hallo,

na ja, wenn man sich so dämlich benimmt kann ich nur dazu sagen: selber schuld.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Völliger Schwachsinn. Wie viele Angler lassen denn ihre Fänge präparieren und hängen sie dann an die Wand? Nur das wären dann echte Trophäenfische!


----------



## Thed1957 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Andal schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn. Wie viele Angler lassen denn ihre Fänge präparieren und hängen sie dann an die Wand? Nur das wären dann echte Trophäenfische!



Richtig, denn die haben ja den Fisch auch entnommen und nicht wieder zurückgesetzt


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Andal schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn. Wie viele Angler lassen denn ihre Fänge präparieren und hängen sie dann an die Wand? Nur das wären dann echte Trophäenfische!



Jup, das was hier verhindert werden soll sind höchstens Fototrophäen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Soso,
 künftig sollen auch kleine lebende Amphibien, vor allem Frösche, nicht  mehr als Köder verwendet werden dürfen. Bereits verboten sind lebende  Fische als Köder.
Sollte den Damen und Herren entfallen sein, das sämtliche Amphibien in Deutschland bereits seit 1980 unter Naturschutz stehen ???
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Frau Happach Kasan fotografiere und sie dann, schön eingerahmt, bei mir zu Hause an die Wand hänge, ist das dann eine Trophäe ? |kopfkrat
Wer soll eigentlich diesen ganzen Schwachsinn noch für voll nehmen ?


----------



## gründler (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Petra und co. wird es freuen......kann man doch so noch mehr Anzeigen raushauen....


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Andal schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn. Wie viele Angler lassen denn ihre Fänge präparieren und hängen sie dann an die Wand? Nur das wären dann echte Trophäenfische!



Hallo, 

da hast Du schon recht, aber man sollte das Zurücksetzen nicht unbedingt dokumentieren und ins Netz stellen.
Ich habe auch einige Trophäenfische an der Wand hängen, konnte ich allerdings erst nach der Scheidung so richtig realisieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast Du schon recht, aber man sollte das Zurücksetzen nicht unbedingt dokumentieren und ins Netz stellen.



Da hast du absolut wahr. Aber ist diese Form des, teilweise ja fast schon zwanghaften, Exhibitionismus nicht voll im Sinne aller Medienschaffenden und allen anderen, die am Angeln verdienen!?


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Thed1957 schrieb:


> Immer mehr Verbote werden den Angler auferlegt, was irgend wann zum kompletten Verbot führen könnte/wird. In Zukunft wird uns Anglern dann nur noch das Ausland wie z.B. Holland übrig bleiben um unser Hobby nach zugehen. Was nutzt es z.B. 20 Brassen zu entnehmen die mit Sicherheit nicht auf den Teller landen - sondern eher in den Hausmüll wandern.




Die wollen ja das Du nach einer Brasse oder zwei  wieder Deine Tasche packst. 

Zu den Fotos: Demnach dürfte es dann keine Fotos von Fischen mehr geben?
Nur noch Leichen auf Bildern? 
Traurige Welt..ähm Deutschland.  Leichenschauhaus DE!


----------



## Purist (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber ist diese Form des, teilweise ja fast schon zwanghaften, Exhibitionismus nicht voll im Sinne aller Medienschaffenden und allen anderen, die am Angeln verdienen!?



Hallo Andal, das ist meine These. 
 Hinzu kommt gewiss auch der heute tief verwurzelte Willen zur Selbstdarstellung, jeder will der tollste Hecht sein, die geilsten Urlaube machen, die prolligste Karre fahren, täglich das beste Mittagessen serviert bekommen (Trend aus Asien: Fressteller ablichten) und anschließend die bestgeformtesten Würstchen in die Schüssel drücken (kein Scherz) und der ganzen Welt zeigen.

Sollte es bei Anglern und denjenigen die damit Geld verdienen (und in den Medien auftreteten) nicht bald "klick" machen, wird's eben bundesweite Verbote und hin und wieder rechtliche Schritte geben. 
Was wir am Wasser machen, nicht vor den Augen Dritter, nicht um es im Internet zu publizieren, bleibt auch dann weiterhin unsere Sache. Wer das nicht will, weiterhin seinen längsten öffentlich zeigen muss, wird sich mit den Konsequenzen anfreunden dürfen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Klick machen sollte es eher mal bei denen machen die sich über solche Fotos aufrege, dies als Trophäenfischen titulieren etc.

Jedes Kind welches seinen ersten Fang macht wird hier zum Kriminellen abgestempelt. Denn wo will man die Grenze ziehen...beim Trophäenfischen?

Ich halte dieses Diskussion Fotos vermeiden übrigens zum Kotzen.

Übrigens...Konsequenzen gibt es auch ohne Fotos und Filme. 
Danach wird wieder etwas neues ausgegraben.
Sollte man endlich kapieren.

Nicht das "trophäenangeln" ist das problem sondern eine gesellschaft die sich von einer Minderheit von Tierrechtlern und Schützern terrorisieren lässt.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Hallo,

wegen Fotos an sich ist ja wohl schwer jemand zu belangen. Aber wenn man das Zurücksetzten dokumentiert, siehts schon anders aus.
Ist blöd, ist aber so. Ist der Zeitgeist eben im Moment. Aber etwas schuld ist eben auch der Fotografierwahn.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wegen Fotos an sich ist ja wohl schwer jemand zu belangen. Aber wenn man das Zurücksetzten dokumentiert, siehts schon anders aus.
> Ist blöd, ist aber so. Ist der Zeitgeist eben im Moment. Aber etwas schuld ist eben auch der Fotografierwahn.
> ...



Dann müsste auch jeder Fischbesatz angezeigt werden.

Ist nichts anderes.

Ebenso das zurück setzen von geschützten Fischen.
(Aber da macht das Gesetz ja wieder eine Ausnahme....obwohl Schmerz Leid blablabla. )


----------



## Jose (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...
> Ist blöd, ist aber so. Ist der Zeitgeist eben im Moment...




ich seh immer wieder anglerwünsche aus vergangener zeit.
ich hege viele davon.
wer zurück zu "früher" will, der geht auch so manch dunklen pfad.

ich will auch (bidde bidde)zurück zu "früher", dann wär ich nämlich 95% der anglerlkollegen los und niemand würde den lebend angeköderten frosch fisch egal was vermissen.

und die ufer wären wieder frei.

aber die zeiten und deren geister sind eben anders, jetzt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Naja, hier in Thüringen ist das ja auch schon lange so.
> Allerdings finde ich das sich durch so ein Gesetz nicht viel ändert, die jenigen die ihren Fisch zurück setzen wollen machen das auch, zumindest von den Leuten die ich kenne.


Da bist du ein wenig zu blauäugig

Sowas birgt immer das Risiko einer Länderübergreifenden Übernahme sowie weiterer Scheibchentaktik..was heute noch die reinen Releaser betrifft,kann morgen schon auf die selektive Entnahme ausgeweitet werden..siehe aktuell S-H.


JEDE in diese fatale Richtung gehende Reglementierung,ist ein weiterer Nagel im Sarg einer Zeitgemässen Angelei.

Fairerweise muss man dazu anmerken,das die Sargschreiner  überwiegend in den eigenen Reihen zu finden sind.

Mit dem dauernd gepredigten "angeln nur zur Verwertung"Mist,hat man quasi nach den Bestattern aus Politik und Angelgegnern gerufen.

Und das über Jahrzehnte und auch recht laut.

Bittet,so wird euch gegeben..


----------



## mapasuma (14. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Heute in der Bild Saarland

http://www.bild.de/regional/saarlan...m-saarland-gestoppt-werden-47820624.bild.html


----------



## mapasuma (14. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> offtopic an:
> 
> Kenn ich auch aus B-W, diese Tendenz..
> 
> ...




Die Angler haben einfach die Schnauze voll im Saarland und gehen dann Grenzüberschreitend Fischen! Wenn ich schon die Aufnahmegebühren von Vereinen hier sehen mit 200-500€ dann noch extra kosten für den Angelschein dazu und nebenbei noch Arbeitsstunden ableisten (Müll an der Saar beseitigen die nicht von Anglern stammt) und trotzdem ist man als Angler der Depp. Naja es läuft in unserem Land einfach vieles schief#q


----------



## orgel (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

War das



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zu den Fotos: Demnach dürfte es dann keine Fotos von Fischen mehr geben?
> Nur noch Leichen auf Bildern?
> Traurige Welt..ähm Deutschland.  Leichenschauhaus DE!



darauf bezogen??? 



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Frau Happach Kasan fotografiere und sie dann, schön eingerahmt, bei mir zu Hause an die Wand hänge, ist das dann eine Trophäe ? |kopfkrat



Ich lass das mal so stehen :m


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber etwas schuld ist eben auch der Fotografierwahn.


Schuld sind schwachsinnige Gesetze, die das Zurücksetzen verbieten 
und diejenigen, die es überall dort verbieten wollen, wo dies noch nicht der Fall ist.

DA GEGEN sollten Angler Sturm laufen, 
nicht gegen diejenigen, die offen dazu stehen, 
was sowieso alle machen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Und ausgerechnet die Piraten wollen die Alten und die Kleinen wieder über die Planke schicken...|bigeyes


----------



## Laichzeit (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



> Künftig sollen auch kleine lebende Amphibien, vor allem Frösche, nicht mehr als Köder verwendet werden dürfen.



Auch wenn es nicht explizit im Fischereigesetz steht, ist es schon ausreichend durch das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz verboten.
Warum muss das also in den Text und was denkt der uninformierte Leser, wenn er das liest?


----------



## Ossipeter (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klick machen sollte es eher mal bei denen machen die sich über solche Fotos aufrege, dies als Trophäenfischen titulieren etc.
> 
> Jedes Kind welches seinen ersten Fang macht wird hier zum Kriminellen abgestempelt. Denn wo will man die Grenze ziehen...beim Trophäenfischen?
> 
> ...



Da bin ich voll bei deiner Meinung. Da liegt nämlich der Hase im Pfeffer, bzw. da sollte angesetzt werden. Deshalb sollte der Stellenwert der Angler, in allen seinen verschiedenen Angelarten, sein Wirtschaftswert, der Freizeit- Gesunderhaltungswert in den Vordergrund gestellt werden. Auf allen Ebenen und vor allem vom Bundesverband und den Landesverbänden.
:r


----------



## Jose (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

starke worte #6


frag ich mal so locker in die runde; wie stellt ihr euch eigentlich die (anglerische) zukunft vor, so in 30, 50 jahren. 

überall freifangzonen und "daumenhoch" wg. wirtschaftsfaktor?

nutzt die zeit...


----------



## Purist (14. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Jose schrieb:


> überall freifangzonen und "daumenhoch" wg. wirtschaftsfaktor?



Nö, das wird bald mit VR-Brille und Digi-Combos daheim unblutig "erledigt" |supergri

Bis dahin sind allerdings die Meere zu 99% fischfreie Zonen und im Süßwasser regieren die Monster.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei deiner Meinung. Da liegt nämlich der Hase im Pfeffer, bzw. da sollte angesetzt werden. Deshalb sollte der Stellenwert der Angler, in allen seinen verschiedenen Angelarten, sein Wirtschaftswert, der Freizeit- Gesunderhaltungswert in den Vordergrund gestellt werden. Auf allen Ebenen und vor allem vom Bundesverband und den Landesverbänden.
> :r



Und genau das ist doch das Problem, welches wir hier in letzter Zeit wieder mal hitzig diskutieren. Wo sind sie denn , die BV's und LV's? Gerade der Bundesverband, unser "Flaggschiff" ist mehr als angeschossen und auf der Brücke findet sich weder ein Kapitän (bzw. Kapitänin) noch Offiziere, die wissen (oder auch nicht wissen wollen) wie es an der Front/Basis aussieht. Der ganze Schlamassel zieht sich doch wie ein eitriges Geschwür durch die Landesverbände. Einziger Lichtblick ist aktuell die "Sachsen-Achse". Aber sonst wird doch einfach nur gebuckelt und  jeder Schwachsinn stupide abgenickt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast Du schon recht, aber man sollte das Zurücksetzen nicht unbedingt dokumentieren und ins Netz stellen.





Andal schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut wahr. Aber ist diese Form des, teilweise ja fast schon zwanghaften, Exhibitionismus nicht voll im Sinne aller Medienschaffenden und allen anderen, die am Angeln verdienen!?





Purist schrieb:


> Was wir am Wasser machen, nicht vor den Augen Dritter, nicht um es im Internet zu publizieren, bleibt auch dann weiterhin unsere Sache. Wer das nicht will, weiterhin seinen längsten öffentlich zeigen muss, wird sich mit den Konsequenzen anfreunden dürfen.



Ich teile Eure, hier beispielhaft für einen Teil der Anglerschaft zitierte, persönliche Abneigung gegen übertriebene Selbstdarstellung. Jedoch nicht nur bezüglich der Angelfischerei, sondern allgemein.

Allerdings ist es jedermanns gutes Recht, wen auch immer er will an seinen Erfolgen teilhaben zu lassen. Früher war es das analoge oder Polaroidfoto am Stammtisch und in Fachzeitschriften, heute ist es das Medium Internet.

Das Argument, dass man es unterlassen sollte um der Angelfischerei insgesamt keinen Schaden zuzufügen, kann ich jedoch nicht teilen.

Deshalb nicht, weil es der unterste Weg ist, um vielleicht weniger Probleme zu haben. Und es ist nicht nur der unterste Weg und gleichsam ein Bückling vor unseren Gegnern, nein, es kommt einem Schuldanerkenntnis gleich. Wir geben damit den anglerfeindlichen Strömungen Recht. Denn warum sollte man ein Tun, das man an sich für vertretbar und moralisch in Ordnung findet, sonst vor der Öffentlichkeit verstecken wollen?

Es ist gleichsam der Weg, den unsere Verbände seit den 80er Jahren und bis heute verfolgen und intensivieren. Und hat uns zu welchem Ergebnis gebracht?

Haben all die Bücklinge vor unseren Gegnern auch nur eine einzige Erleichterung gebracht? Hat man damit auch nur ein einziges Verbot verhindert oder die Regulierungswut eingedämmt? Hat sich das Ansehen der Angelfischerei in Deutschland dadurch auch nur marginal verbessert?

Nein. Selbstkasteiung mag bei manchen religiösen Strömungen der Weg zur Absolution sein. In unserer Gesellschaft, im richtigen Leben, ist es ein Zeichen von Schwäche und Verfehlung.

Ich gebe aber zu, dass der unterste Weg gleichsam auch der bequemste ist, denn er geht immerzu bergab.


----------



## UMueller (15. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht explizit im Fischereigesetz steht, ist es schon ausreichend durch das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz verboten.
> Warum muss das also in den Text und was denkt der uninformierte Leser, wenn er das liest?



Genau das ist es ja. Es ist doch schon längst verboten, so seit 1980 rum. Und so lange ich Angelschein habe ( seit1974) war es das auch da schon. Ich finde zu Recht. 
Warum kommt das (angeln mit Fröschen) also in den Text ?
Ganz einfach deshalb, weil
der Nichtangler glauben soll das Angler so etwas tun. Die Stigmatisierung ( Edmud Haferbeck) der Angler soll so vorangetrieben werden das eine überwiegend Anglerfeindliche Stimmung in der Bevölkerung  erzeugt wird.
Thema Trophäenangeln. Was ist das? Darf ich dann überhaupt noch angeln gehen? Selbst wenn ich auf Weissfisch stippe kann ich doch auch einen kapitalen Fisch fangen, der mir dann angelastet wird als sogenannte "Trophäe". 
Wenn ein "Angelverbot auf Trophäen" kommt ist es quasi ein generelles Angelverbot. Also aufpassen !!!  Da sind auch wieder unsere Verbände gefordert, zu merken das hier mit Mitteln der Wortformulierung versucht wird das Angeln zu verbieten. Am Ende heißt es dann "Ihr wolltet das doch selber".
Nur die dümmsten Schafe wählen ihren eigenen Henker.


----------



## gründler (15. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Der Sarg wurde schon vor Jahrzehnten runter gelassen,jetzt schaufelt man nur noch zu.....

2025 strebt man an.


#h


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich teile Eure, hier beispielhaft für einen Teil der Anglerschaft zitierte, persönliche Abneigung gegen übertriebene Selbstdarstellung. Jedoch nicht nur bezüglich der Angelfischerei, sondern allgemein.
> 
> Allerdings ist es jedermanns gutes Recht, wen auch immer er will an seinen Erfolgen teilhaben zu lassen. Früher war es das analoge oder Polaroidfoto am Stammtisch und in Fachzeitschriften, heute ist es das Medium Internet.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6

Und die ganzen Fuzzis Politiker und Verbandler  haben zu Hause Frau und Tochter die Reitsport betreiben.
Aus Spass und nicht zum "Transport" um von A nach B zu kommen setzen die sich auf die Gäule und hoppeln und springen durch Hallen und Gelände und präsentieren ihre Trophäen.
Und diese Politiker wollen mir das "Trophäenangeln" verbieten?


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Reinhold Jost im Saarland hat keine bekannte Familie. Ist ledig und vermutlich schwul, aber hat noch kein coming out.
Aber vielleicht reitet sein Freund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*

Thema gabs schon, hier die Pressemeldung vom Minister:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. September 2016)

*AW: «Trophäenangeln» soll im Saarland gestoppt werden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Und die ganzen Fuzzis Politiker und Verbandler  haben zu Hause Frau und Tochter die Reitsport betreiben.
> Aus Spass und nicht zum "Transport" um von A nach B zu kommen setzen die sich auf die Gäule und hoppeln und springen durch Hallen und Gelände und präsentieren ihre Trophäen.
> Und diese Politiker wollen mir das "Trophäenangeln" verbieten?



Womit wir mit genau dieser scheinheiligen Verlogenheit,mal wieder bei einem Grundübel des dt.Tierschutz wären.

Wer sich nicht wehrt und wohlmöglich auch noch über Jahre auf die falschen Lobbypropheten setzt,gerät dann halt unter die Räder des dt.Schützerwahnsyndroms.

Ist ja nicht so,als ob davor nicht lange und breit gewarnt wurde.

Aber mit VDSF und seinem genauso schräg und wirr tickenden 2.0 Nachfolger,hatten und haben sich Angler halt die Angelideologische Mottenkiste ausgesucht..bereits zu H. Drosses Zeiten,hätte man diesem gepredigten Angeln nur zur Verwertung Mist einen Riegel vorschieben müssen.

Da wurde bereits naiv und tief buckelnd versäumt,entscheidende Weichen zu stellen.Die Deutungshoheit über die gute fachliche Praxis beim Angeln, wurde da schon in Eigenregie fahrlässig zerstört und dann anderen überlassen..bis heute.

Wer nicht hören will,bekommt dafür eben irgendwann die Quittung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich hab die Themen zusammen geführt.
Hier nochmal die Pressemeldung vom Minister, aus der auch hervorgeht, dass der saarländische Verband die weitergehende Reglementierung und Verbote für Angler seitens des Minister zumindest gutheisst, wenn nicht sogar aktiv daran mitgearbeitet hat. 

Damit gehört der saarländische Verband definitiv zu den anglerfeindlichsten in Deutschland (siehe:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979 ) 

Zu dem ganzen Thema ist auch bis heute auf der Seite des saarländischen Verbandes nichts zu finden (oder alles so gut vesteckt, dass man es nicht findet, wenn jemand was findet, bitte mit Link einstellen, danke):
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/

Hier nochmal die Pressemeldung vom Minister:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> http://www.saarland.de/6767_214706.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Gesetzentwurf/Änderung
https://www.landtag-saar.de/Drucksache/Gs15_1916.pdf

Da steht auch klar drin, dass der anglerfeindliche saarländische Verband an diesen Gesetzen aktiv mitgearbeitet hat und für mehr Verbote und Reglementierungen der Angler ist...


----------



## Vanner (15. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Na ja, wenn die dieses Jahr schon über 250000,-€ Zuwendungen von Umweltministerium in den Amadeus Wurstelborst geblasen bekommen haben, können die doch nicht soooo einfach dagegen sein.


----------



## Hov-Micha (15. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

..verbannt die Angler vom Wasser damit die tierfreundlichen Hundehalter ungestört ihre Viecher durch die von Anglern angelegten Schonungen laufen lassen können um die einheimischen Wasservögel artgerecht in ihrer Zahl zu dezimieren! So läuft es bei uns#d
Kormorane brüten glaub ich im Baum? 

Ohne Gruß und Meldung, 
Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Vanner schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn die dieses Jahr schon über 250000,-€ Zuwendungen von Umweltministerium in den Amadeus Wurstelborst geblasen bekommen haben, können die doch nicht soooo einfach dagegen sein.


Das ist auch in Bayern und B-W und anderen Ländern das Problem, dass die anglerfeindlichen Verbände vom jeweiligen Land z. B. über Fischereiabgabe mit finanh
ziert werden (teilweise auch nur Projekte - aber immerhin, und oft Beiträge  der organisierten Angelfischer weniger "Umsatz" bei den Verbänden ausmachen als staatliche Förderung oder aus Prüfung/Kursen abgezockte Kohle..

Und beim saarländischen Verband als KöR ist das eben noch extremer mit der Abhängigkeit vom Land...

Kein Wunder, dass die ehe auf Angler losgehen, als sie (Staats)Hand zu beissen, die sie so gut füttert..

Aber die organisierten Angelfischer, die immer noch in solchen Verbänden organisiert sind, wollens ja so - sonst würden sie andere Vereinsvorstände wählen, die dann andere Landesverbandsfunktionärszusammensetzungen wählen würden..


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Hov-Micha schrieb:


> ..verbannt die Angler vom Wasser damit die tierfreundlichen Hundehalter ungestört ihre Viecher durch die von Anglern angelegten Schonungen laufen lassen können um die einheimischen Wasservögel artgerecht in ihrer Zahl zu dezimieren! So läuft es bei uns#d
> Kormorane brüten glaub ich im Baum?
> 
> Ohne Gruß und Meldung,
> Micha



http://img.fotocommunity.com/kormoran-baum-baaa36dd-23d0-4453-b4f3-2ceba114b752.jpg?height=1080

Dies war mal vor Jahren ein grüner Platz bis...ja bis..

Und für den See worin diese Insel mit diesen Vögeln steht...für den kann man eine Angel- Erlaubniskarte kaufen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Vanner schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn die dieses Jahr schon über 250000,-€ Zuwendungen von Umweltministerium in den Amadeus Wurstelborst geblasen bekommen haben, können die doch nicht soooo einfach dagegen sein.


Die können sich wegen meiner auch von PETA und Co. kaufen lassen.

Nur sollte man dann die wahren Interessenkarten auf den Tisch legen und diese elende Lügerei hinsichlich Vetretungsanspruch für Anglerinteressen lassen..im Prinzip arbeitet man mit der unter falschen Versprechungen abgeluchsten Kohle der Angler.

Wer so wie die Mehrheit der dt.Verbände agiert,hat sicherlich alle möglichen Interessen im Blick..die Interessen der Angler aber bewiesenermaßen definitiv nicht.


----------



## Saar (16. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gesetzentwurf/Änderung
> https://www.landtag-saar.de/Drucksache/Gs15_1916.pdf
> 
> Da steht auch klar drin, dass der anglerfeindliche saarländische Verband an diesen Gesetzen aktiv mitgearbeitet hat und für mehr Verbote und Reglementierungen der Angler ist...



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe,ist in Zukunft das Angeln mit der Handangel (Stipprute)eine unzulässige Angelmethode,weil Diese auf Catch & Release ausgelegt ist.
Wie krank muß man da sein,für sich sowas auszudenken.Mir tun jetzt schon die 50 Euro leit für die Verlängerung meines Fischereischeines für die nächsten fünf Jahre.Da werde ich meinem Hobby in Zukunft nur noch über der Grenze nachgehen.


----------



## gründler (16. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Saar schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe,ist in Zukunft das Angeln mit der Handangel (Stipprute)eine unzulässige Angelmethode,weil Diese auf Catch & Release ausgelegt ist.



Und du meinst die da oben sehen nur die Stippe als "falsch" an.....

Es wird noch viel viel "schöner" kommen und das nicht nur im Saarland........

#h


----------



## mapasuma (16. September 2016)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber die organisierten Angelfischer, die immer noch in solchen Verbänden organisiert sind, wollens ja so - sonst würden sie andere Vereinsvorstände wählen, die dann andere Landesverbandsfunktionärszusammensetzungen wählen würden..



Genau so sehe ich das ganze auch! Aber meistens sind es die Vorstände der Vereine die dann Fischen wie Sie wollen egals ob Verbot gilt oder nicht, kann dir einige Beispiele nennen da wedelst kräftig mit den Ohren..... Der normale Bürgerliche Angler ohne Angelverein ist da dann der DEPP



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die können sich wegen meiner auch von PETA und Co. kaufen lassen.
> 
> Nur sollte man dann die wahren Interessenkarten auf den Tisch legen und diese elende Lügerei hinsichlich Vetretungsanspruch für Anglerinteressen lassen..im Prinzip arbeitet man mit der unter falschen Versprechungen abgeluchsten Kohle der Angler.
> 
> Wer so wie die Mehrheit der dt.Verbände agiert,hat sicherlich alle möglichen Interessen im Blick..die Interessen der Angler aber bewiesenermaßen definitiv nicht.



Interessen?? 

Es besteht doch nur Interesse das Angeln DEUTSCHLANDWEIT zu verbieten. UMWELTSCHUTZ,NATURSCHUTZ,POLITIK,PETA,FISCHEREIVERBÄNDE alle sind gegen die Angler.

Aber was mir immer noch nicht in den Kopf geht ist wieso unternimmt die ANGELINDUSTRIE nichts gegen diese Affen?



Saar schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe,ist in Zukunft das Angeln mit der Handangel (Stipprute)eine unzulässige Angelmethode,weil Diese auf Catch & Release ausgelegt ist.
> Wie krank muß man da sein,für sich sowas auszudenken.Mir tun jetzt schon die 50 Euro leit für die Verlängerung meines Fischereischeines für die nächsten fünf Jahre.Da werde ich meinem Hobby in Zukunft nur noch über der Grenze nachgehen.



Mein Freund, ih sag nur noch FRANKREICH wir kommen adios Saarland#h#q

Der Minister hat ja dann bald das ganze Saarland in Naturschutzgebiete umgewandelt mal gespannt ab wann wir nicht mehr die Luft drausen Atmen sollen...


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Mal so gefragt,  wer hat einen Brief, wenn möglich sogar sachlich, an den Minister Jost geschrieben ?
Ausser mir.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Bin noch dabei.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt,  wer hat einen Brief, wenn möglich sogar sachlich, an den Minister Jost geschrieben ?
> Ausser mir.




Was für einen Brief welchen Inhalts hast du denn geschrieben?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Der Minister hat ja dann bald das ganze Saarland in Naturschutzgebiete umgewandelt mal gespannt ab wann wir nicht mehr die Luft drausen Atmen sollen...



Wahrscheinlich hat der Minister dann die Rechtslage dahingehend geändert(natürlich ebenfalls mit Applaus behafteter Verbands-
zustimmung),das du bei ketzerischen Verstössen gegen dieses Schutz Kaspertheaters,für Monate gesiebte Luft atmest und es im Bau nur PETA TV oder DAFV News als Endlosschleife gibt.

Wäre doch gelacht,wenn dieses ideologisch morbide Polit-und Verbandsbootcamp keine Früchte trägt[emoji3]


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was für einen Brief welchen Inhalts hast du denn geschrieben?



Das ist "noch" kein offener Brief. Es gehört sich auch, dass man jemand anschreibt und eine Antwort abwartet, ehe man mit Inhalten an die Öffentlichkeit geht.
Im Prinzip geht es gegen den Unfug Amphibienköder und Trophäenfischen, was durch andere Gesetze bereits ausreichend verboten ist und deshalb mit dem vorgesehenen Text im Fischereirecht eine Verunglimpfung der Angler allgemein darstellen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich find das klasse, dass Du und Ralle da was geschrieben haben..

Ich hab auch zum Rest ne klare Meinung:
Es ist aber absolut desillusionierend, dass die dafür eigentlich vorgesehen  Verbände, die Angler und das Angeln vor immer weiteren Einschränkungen schützen sollen, Anglern hier wieder einmal aktiv in den Rücken fallen!

Und im Falle des saarländischen Landesverbandes dieser sogar mit der anglerfeindlichen saarländischen Regierung gemeinsame Sache GEGEN Angler und das Angeln macht!!!!!

Und sowohl der DAFV wie auch der DFV als Dachverbände, die begreifen müssten, dass hier etwas droht, dass dann als sinnlose Pauschalisierung wie im Saarland auch bundesweit mit der gleichen sinnfreien Argumentation in anderen Ländern kommen könnte (siehe auch Bayern und SH)!!

Und die daher von vorne herein proaktiv auch als bundesweite Dachverbände aktiv gegen diese saarländischen Gesetze kämpfen müssten. 

Oder die zumindest ihren saarländischen Landesverband, der aktiv gegen Angler und das Angeln arbeitet, zur Ordnung rufen und einnorden müssten!!!

Oder eben den Saarverband wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten aus dem DAFV werfen müssten (auch wenn das juristisch schwierig ist - wer mit Anglerfeinden kungelt, ist halt aber auch selber einer, man erkennt, wie der Bauer sagt, seine Schweine am Gang..) ..

Wenn sich dazu der saarländische Landesverband im gleichen Gesetz festschreiben lässt, dass sie 80% der Fischereiabgabe pauschal abbekommen, dann weiss man als Angler  eben schlicht, dass hier Kohle vor Anglerinteressen geht, Vertretung der Angler und Kampf gegen Restriktionen und weitere Beschränkungen für Angler.

Und somit saarländischer Landesverband und der DAFV wieder einmal Angler verraten haben, und der DFV das einfach geschehen lässt...


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sich dazu der saarländische Landesverband im gleichen Gesetz festschreiben lässt, dass sie 80% der Fischereiabgabe pauschal abbekommen, dann weiss man als Angler  eben schlicht, dass hier Kohle vor Anglerinteressen geht, Vertretung der Angler und Kampf gegen Restriktionen und weitere Beschränkungen für Angler.
> 
> .



Man beisst nicht die Hand, die einen füttert!


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Das mit der pauschalierten Abgabe von 80% müsste man mit der saarländischen Abgabeverordnung prüfen.

In BW  gab es einmal eine Anzeige gegen das Ministerium, dann hat sich ein wenig gebessert. Dann gab es erst vor 2 Jahren eine Nachricht an den Landesreechnungshof, dass die Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe vermutlich nich Abgabenkonform ist. Bei derPrüfung des MLR lettztes Jahr durch den Rechnungshof gabe es dann zu diesem Thema eine Rüge an das MLR. Die müssen da noch genauer aufpassen.
Also, das geht alles auch ohne Verband. Es braucht halt auch engagierte Angler.


----------



## mapasuma (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Also das Boardmitgleid Saar hat schon den Saarländischen Fischereiverband angeschrieben und auch von beiden Vorständen Antwort bekommen.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

am 14.Sept. will Herr Minister Jost eine Gesetzesänderung in Bezug auf das Saarl. Fischereigesetz in den Landtag einbringen.Mich würde mal interessieren ob diese Änderungen mit ihnen auch abgesprochen wurden, da ihr ja für die Belangen der Angler da seid oder ist hier Sind hier nur die Umweltschützer/Tierschützer sowie PETA federführend?
Ich habe immer gedacht ein Fischereiverband ist so was ähnliches wie eine Gewerkschaft, die für ihre Mitglieder kämpft
das Gefühl habe ich allerdings hier nicht, man lässt sich alles ohne Widerstand auf die Nase drücken.

Da muss man sich doch als Angler fragen: Wird hier nicht so langsam eine Daseinsberechtigung eines Fischereiverbandes untergraben??

*RA_Schneiderloechner gibt dazu folgende Antwort am 14.09.2016

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

gerne beantworte ich Ihnen als Präsident des Fischereiverbandes Saar Ihre Anfrage. Offenbar haben Sie seid längerem keinen Kontakt zu einem der Mitgliedsvereinen des Fischereiverbandes Saar, oder in diesem Verein wird nur unzureichend kommuniziert. Der Vorstand des Fischereiverbandes Saar ist seid einem Jahr in einer gemeinsamen Arbeitsgruppe mit dem Ministerium für Umwelt damit befasst, Änderungen am saarländischen Fischereirecht vorzubereiten. Das Ministerium, insbesondere Minister Jost, hat hier absolut korrekt gehandelt. Die gefundenen gemeinsamen Positionen sind dann erst mit dem NABU Saarland, dem BUND Saarland und dem Landestierschutzbeauftragten besprochen worden. In keinster Weise war die Tierschutzorganisation PETA in diesen Vorgang involviert. Was Sie als Angler interessieren muss, ist, dass der Fischereiverband Saar mit der Unterstützung  des Umweltministerium eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung zur Benutzung des Schonhakens, wie es sich der BUND Saarland vorgestellt hatte, abgewehrt hat. Die bestehende generelle gesetzliche Verpflichtung zur Erstellung von Hegeplänen soll wegen des unverhältnismäßig großen Aufwandes abgeschafft und stattdessen im Einzelfall durch die Fischereibehörde angeordnet und durch den Fischereiverband Saar realisiert werden. Um eine nachhaltige Bestandspflege mit möglichst einheitlichen genethischen Fischarten in den Fließgewässern zu gewährleisten soll eine Meldepflicht von Besatzmaßnahmen eingeführt werden, damit in Zukunft belastbares Datenmaterial zur Verfügung steht. Da das Trophäenfischen, also das Angeln auf Fische in der vorgefassten Absicht, diese nach dem Fang wieder zurückzusetzen, soll als unzulässige Angelmethode in das Fischereigesetz aufgenommen werden, da hier eindeutig einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Beeinträchtigungen zugefügt werden.

Unbemerkt von der breiten Öffentlichkeit und selbsternannten Anglervertretungen hat der Fischereiverband Saar in den vergangenen Monaten in einem anderen Bereich wirksam Lobbyarbeit gemacht, da im Rahmen des Erlasses zahlreicher Schutzgebietsverordnungen, Regelungen eingeführt werden sollten, die sich stark beschränkend auf das Fischereirecht auswirken sollten, indem das Angeln insgesamt in gewissen Gewässerabschnitten verboten und in anderen ein Besatz- und/oder Fütterungsverbot eingeführt werden sollte. All dies ist verhindert worden.

Sie haben Recht. Wer gute Arbeit macht, sollte dies auch kommunizieren. Dies tut der Fischereiverband vornehmlich in den vierteljährlichen Rundschreiben an die Mitgliedsvereine. Aktuell ist ein solches wieder in Bearbeitung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
und Petri Heil.

*


----------



## mapasuma (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

So heute 19.09.2016 meldet sich dann auch Herr Hoen zu Wort

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
ich kann Ihnen versichern, das der Fischereiverband eine sehr gute Zusammenarbeit mit dem Ministerium in Sachen Fischereigesetz gefunden hatte.
Natürlich sitzen mehrere Tier oder Naturschutzorganisationen mit am Tisch.
*Aber der Minister unterstützte sehr die Belange des Fischereiverbandes*.
Gruß
B.Hoen


Nun Frag ich mich hier doch gleich mal, was sind den die Belangen des Fischereiverbandes? Ach stimmt *ANGELN ZU VERBIETEN*....


----------



## Hunterfish82 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ab auf die Beschuldigtenbank und wegen Verrrats an Volk und Vaterland verknacken. Und die Grünen gleich mit. 
 Ab nach Workuta ins Lager. Da ist die Schneeschaufel dann der beste Freund. Morgens früh Haare kämmen mit einem Eiszapfen...
 Diese angeblichen "Naturschützer" sind für nichts und niemanden tragbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

.....und sich festschreiben lassen, dass der Verband pauschal laut Gesetz 80% der Fischereiabgabe kassiert - da kann man locker Angler mit noch mehr Tierschutzdreck drangsalieren..

Ich vermute, Herr Hoen und Herr Schneiderlöchner haben für den Fall der Fälle evtl. eine Anschlussverwendung bei PETA schon gesichert..

Ist aber natürlich ne reine Vermutung!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sich dazu der saarländische Landesverband im gleichen Gesetz festschreiben lässt, dass sie 80% der Fischereiabgabe pauschal abbekommen, dann weiss man als Angler  eben schlicht, dass hier Kohle vor Anglerinteressen geht, Vertretung der Angler und Kampf gegen Restriktionen und weitere Beschränkungen für Angler.



Hinzu kommen 96.000€ "Zuwendung" von der Landesregierung.
Aber da wollen wir ja nix böses bei denken.

http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de...tzt-den-fischereiverband-saar-mit-96-000-eur/


----------



## Laichzeit (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/an-alle-anglerinnen-und-angler-im-saarland/

Der Verband meldet sich nun auch zu Wort und stellt die Dinge aus seiner Sicht dar.


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Naja, sofern ich das richtige Dokument aufgemacht habe: soo viel Substanzielles ist da, wie so oft verbandsseitig, jetzt aus meiner Sicht leider nicht herauszulesen, mein Kurzfazit ist: Bestehend hauptsächlich aus Beschwichtigungen für die Anglerschaft a la: "Wir sind in Kontakt mit Politik u Behörden, wird schon nicht so kommen...". Die gesetzl Änderungen bringen kaum Änderung in die Angelei an sich bzw tangieren die anglerische Praxis weitgehend nicht, es wird gut funktionieren wie bisher doch auch... Viel geschrieben, wenig ausgesagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Das sind einfach am Tropf der Behörde hängende Verbanditen, als KöR sowieso wohl auch noch weisungsgebunden, die deswegen eben Angler über die Klinge springen lassen für ihre Kohle, bevor sie gegen BEhöde und Regierung was FÜR Angler machen..

Alles was er zum Tierschutz schreibt, ist schlichter Unfug und so nicht haltbar.


Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind, und Angelverbanditen, die eher Schützer sind...


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Eine Institution, die Interessenvertretung der Mitglieder zur Aufgabe hat 
und eine Struktur als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechts 
sind nicht vereinbar, 
weil Interessenkonflikte entstehen und bestehen, 
die -wie in diesem Fall- zu Lasten der schwächeren Position (saarländische Anglerschaft) fallen.
Letztendlich verkommt ein solcher Verband zu einem Sprachrohr für die politische Ausrichtung der jeweiligen Landesregierung, bzw. der zuständigen Behörden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Für diesen elenden "Rechtfertigungsversuch" geht das Saarland im Ranking anglerfeindlichster Verbände wieder ein Stückchen hoch, nun auf dem Treppchen, Platz 3 , zusammen Mit NABU..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979


----------



## Mulich (19. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich kann mir *vorstellen* das einige dieser "Verbanditen" Zuhause gehörig Druck von der bei Nabu-od. Peta- od. wasweißich aktiven Gattin bzw. dem dort noch aktiveren Studententöchterchen bekommen.

Da gehen die lieber auf Tauchstation, bevor das Zuhause noch mehr zur Hölle wird.

Oder, andere Vermutung, sie sind selbst dort aktiv.


----------



## Loindir (22. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eine Institution, die Interessenvertretung der Mitglieder zur Aufgabe hat
> und eine Struktur als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechts
> sind nicht vereinbar,
> weil Interessenkonflikte entstehen und bestehen,
> ...



Hallo,

nun zu meinem ersten richtigen Beitrag. ;-)

Ich muss dir leider widersprechen. Ich arbeite ebenfalls bei einer Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechts (diese hat allerdings mit Angeln oder ähnlichem nichts zu tun). Die Körperschaften haben besondere Rechte und diese können in jedem fall eigene Interessen, unabhängig der Politischen Forderungen, selbst handeln. Ich in meinem Fall wird teilweise von der Politik versucht Einfluss zu nehmen, aber in der Regel kann man die meisten Forderungen abweisen. Andererseits kann man aktiv in die Politik eingreifen und Einfluss nehmen.

Bsp. die verschiedenen Handels-/Handwerks-Kammern. Die machen ihre eigene Politik und bei den seltensten Fällen diktiert die Politik die Richtung.

Aber man muss festhalten, dass es immer auf die Verantwortlichen ankommt und wenn das Trottel sind, dann ist es egal, die bringen dann nichts.

Da ich in BW wohnhaft bin und hier auch angle, interessiert mich gerade diese Politik, da ich alleine die verpflichtende Entnahme und das Nachtangelverbot kritisiere und in keinster weise verstehe und akzeptieren kann.

Das Problem, was die Angler haben ist, dass es immer noch viele gibt, die den Fisch der anderen nicht gönnen und nur ihre weise als die richtige weise ansehen. Die Anglerschaft sollte endlich verstehen, dass es nicht nur Schwarz und weiß gibt. Selbst in den Vereinen gibt es oft stress und meckern über jeden rum, der nicht das macht, was die wollen.

Im Moment ist es so, dass die Angler gegen die Grünen/PETA kämpfen und zusätzlich noch gegen andere Angler. Das sollte endlich aufhören.

Ich persönlich würde es bevorzugen, wenn die verantwortlichen der LVs Vollzeit angestellt sind und nicht mehr komplett Ehrenamtlich arbeiten. Denn dann können die sich 100% um die entsprechenden Aufgaben konzentrieren und haben nicht noch Interessenkonflikte mit ihren Arbeitgebern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Loindir schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde es bevorzugen, wenn die verantwortlichen der LVs Vollzeit angestellt sind und nicht mehr komplett Ehrenamtlich arbeiten. Denn dann können die sich 100% um die entsprechenden Aufgaben konzentrieren und haben nicht noch Interessenkonflikte mit ihren Arbeitgebern.


Dass das nicht die Lösung sein musst, siehst Du an den ausufernden Hauptamtlern in B-W (gibt glaube ich keinen LV mit mehr Hauptamtlern), die nur anglerfeindliches zu Stande kriegen..

Sowohl Saar wie B-W (aber auch Bayern), ob KöR oder e.V. werden eben aber zum guten Teil auch von den Ländern mitfinanziert und daraus resultiert eben auch die anglerfeindliche Haltung dieser LV; weil die Finanzierung durch Beiträge (trotz so exorbitant hoher und ungerechtfertiger Abzocke der organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen wie z. B. beim LFV-BW) meist den kleineren Teil gegenüber Kohle vom Land, Prüfungsbeleihung etc. ist..



Loindir schrieb:


> Aber man muss festhalten, dass es immer auf die Verantwortlichen ankommt und wenn das Trottel sind, dann ist es egal, die bringen dann nichts.


Eines der Probleme erkannt...

Und solange die LV im Kern anglerfeindliche, als Fischereiverbände getarnte Schützerorganisationen sind, wirds auch nicht besser.. 

Und wenn im Saarland ein Verband selber dran mitarbeitet, dass, wie Minister Jost schreibt, noch mehr Verbote, Regularien und Tierschutz ins Gesetz kommen, dann schreibe ich lieber nicht öffentlich was ich davon halte und was ich da am liebsten machen würde angesichts solch anglerfeindlichen  Verhaltens, um nicht die Terrorfahndung auf den Hals zu kriegen




Merke:
Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind,
und vor  Angelfischereiverbandlern, die Schützer sind..


Und:
Der Unterschied zwischen PETA und diesen Angelfischereiverbänden ist nur, dass PETA nicht von Anglern bezahlt wird.........


----------



## mapasuma (29. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich habe nun mit mittlerweile ein paar Vereinsmitgliedern gesprochen und jeder war sehr sehr Überrascht als ich Sie auf dieses Thema angesprochen hatte! Niemand wusste Bescheid!!! Dies ist doch schon sehr sehr komisch, da der Saarländische Fischereiverband ja per Email mitteilte dass alles Fischereivereine darüber seit gut einem Jahr Bescheid wissen und auch mit dieses Diskussionen durchgeführt wurden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Wer weiss, was eine als Fischereiverband getarnte KöR, am Tropf und Weisung der Regierung hängende, im Kern anglerfeindliche Organisation schon unter "Information und Diskussion" versteht....

Wie Bayern, B-W, Westfalen-Lippe, Weser-Ems, LSFV-SH etc. alte VDSF-Ideologen, die lieber schützen als Angeln und sich als Herrscher und nicht als Dienstleister derer sehen, von denen die bezahlt werden..

Jeder kriegt verdientermaßen die Verbände, die er blind und stumpf weiter zahlt...


----------



## dudo (30. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Die Politik im Saarland greift ja hier nur zu bewährten Mitteln. Genauso hat man schon die Jäger eingekauft, damit sie dem ökologischen Jagdgesetz zustimmen.


----------



## Saar (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



dudo schrieb:


> Die Politik im Saarland greift ja hier nur zu bewährten Mitteln. Genauso hat man schon die Jäger eingekauft, damit sie dem ökologischen Jagdgesetz zustimmen.



Habe gerade Gestern gelesen,auch hier gibt es eine Gesetzesänderung.In Zukunft wird nur noch bleifrei geschossen.;+


----------



## mapasuma (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Saar schrieb:


> Habe gerade Gestern gelesen,auch hier gibt es eine Gesetzesänderung.In Zukunft wird nur noch bleifrei geschossen.;+




Durch diese neue vorgaben bei den Jägern, sieht es überall im Saarland auch so aus wie es aussieht...... ÜBERALL die Felder kaputte vor gärten umgegraben und Waldwege am Arsch....

Trotzdem ist es hier im Saarland sehr ruhig zum Thema neues Fischereigesetzt.


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (28. November 2016)

*Saarland mit Gesetz gegen Catch&Release*

Hi,

 das Saarland hat jetzt sein Gesetz, andere Bundesländer werden folgen.

 Gesetzentwurf der bereits verabschiedet und somit umgesetzt ist:

https://www.landtag-saar.de/Drucksache/Gs15_1916.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Witzig, wenn man bedenkt, dass der saarländische Verband mit einigen hundert Mitgliedern im Wettangelverband DSAV organisiert ist, um an CIPS-Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen, welche das Töten von Fischen explizit verbieten (ob der Minister das weiss, mit dem die anglerfeindlichen Saarländer Verbandler dieses anglerfeindliche Gesetz ausgekungelt haben???).

Das hier die Angler vom saarländischen Verband so verraten worden, könnte  aber auch dran liegen, dass gesetzlich ein Anteil von 80% an der Fischereiabgabe für den Verband festgeschrieben werden soll..

Aber auf der Seite des Verbandes wurde ja schon klargemacht, dass ihr Angler eh alle keine Ahnung habt und er Verband das für euch alles richtig macht:
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/an-alle-anglerinnen-und-angler-im-saarland/

Ist angesichts des hier von Dir veröffentlichten Info natürlich ein reiner Witz...

Nicht aber, das wir nicht seit Jahren gewarnt hätten..


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (28. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Die Begründung:
 Zu Nr. 3) 
 In § 10 Absatz 1 wird eine neue Nr. 6. eingefügt. Damit wird das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausge-richtet ist („Catch & Release") als unzulässige Angelmethode bestimmt. Diese Be-stimmung dient insbesondere dem Tierschutz, da es künftig nicht mehr zulässig sein soll, Fische nur zu fangen, um sie zu wiegen, zu vermessen, zu fotografieren und da-nach wieder in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen („Trophäen-Angeln"). Den Fischen wer-den hierbei ohne vernünftigen Grund im Sinne des § 1 Satz 2 TierSchG Leiden zuge-fügt, wenn sie mit lang anhaltendem Drill geangelt, lebend vor der Kamera als Trophäe präsentiert und anschließend wieder in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden (vgl. Be-schluss OVG Münster vom 3.7.2015, Az: 20 B 209/15). 


 Unterm Strich gibt es einfache Begründung wie es dazu gekommen ist: Der Druck wurde zu groß, die Lobby der "anderen" war zu stark und es geht unterm Strich um Wählerstimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ist dennoch juristisch so Unfug (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143, lies da meine "Alternativantworten", wie man sowas vernünftig argumentiert, um so eine Dreck zu vermeiden)..
Reine, juristisch so nicht haltbare PETA-Argumentation, aus einem Einzelurteil abgeleitet, ohne zig andere Urteile und rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeiten zu berücksichtigen...

Wahrscheinlich hat der Verband den Minister noch auf das Urteil aufmerksam gemacht - Spekulation, halt ich aber gut für möglich...



> Unterm Strich gibt es einfache Begründung wie es dazu gekommen ist: Der Druck wurde zu groß, die Lobby der "anderen" war zu stark und es geht unterm Strich um Wählerstimmen.



Unterm Strich, wenn die Lobby der anderen zu stark war, war eben die vom saarländischen Verband nicht gut genug und zu schwach:
Der Landesverband Saar hat schlicht versagt (oder sich eben für die 80% der Fischereiabgabe gar nicht erst richtig gewehrt, das kann man nur spekulieren)....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> die Lobby der "anderen" war zu stark
> [/SIZE]



Die Lobby der "anderen" konnte da recht 
Kräftesparend agieren..das anstrengenste daran,dürfen die Bauchschmerzen gewesen sein..vor lachen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> könnte  aber auch dran liegen, dass gesetzlich ein Anteil von 80% an der Fischereiabgabe für den Verband festgeschrieben werden soll..




Zähl' mal eins und eins zusammen..

Wessen Brot ich ess..ist ja leider kein Einzellfall,das Verbände sich darüber evtl.ideologisch kaufen lassen.

In jeder anderen Branche,würde das als klarer und nicht hinnehmbarer Interessenkonflikt gewertet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Man hört so munkeln, dass das demnäxt auch in NRW kommt und  da schon ganz oben auf der Liste bei Remmel stehen soll...

Weils Dich als Bochumer dann auch betrifft..

Noch nicht mehrfach bestätigt, aber aus glaubhafter Quellen bestätigt..

Was das bei den real existierenden NRW-Verbänden bedeutet, sollte Dir klar sein:
Geht nicht besser aus als im Saarland wie hier im Thread....


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

[edit by Admin: Veröffentlicher fremder Inhalt (in dem Fall leider Gottes!!!!) nicht zulässig]

*Anmekung im Forum*
So ist halt Politik, nicht auf Fakten eingehen sondern sagen, es sind viele, ein Abnickverband dazu und schon stehts im Gesetz.

Danke an Thomas der auf meine Bitte bisher den Brief nicht veröfentlicht hatte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man hört so munkeln, dass das demnäxt auch in NRW kommt und  da schon ganz oben auf der Liste stehen soll...



Jepp..da liegt seit längerem was in der Luft.

Aber weiss Gott nix gutes.

Einige meinen,das der grüne Herr  Großinqisitor,die Angler evtl. sogar nach "jetzt erst recht" Frustkompensations Manier anpixxen wird.

Leichte "Kursprobleme"
(bereits erfolgte Klatschen und noch ausstehende Gerichtsentscheide) beim Jagdgesetz und die bevorstehenden 2017er Landtagswahlen,schreien ja förmlich nach unbedingt noch erfolgreich abzuschliessender Bevormundungspläne.

Und dem LFV Westfalen Lippe,traue ich seit dem arrogant erzieherisch umgesetzten Setzkescherverbot so ziemlich alles zu..nur nix positives. 

Wenn ich so kurz vor Weihnachten dank guter Fee einen Wunsch frei hätte,würden sich die Anti Angler Koalitionen aus dem Saarland,Nrw,B-W tags darauf in der Wüste oder den Weiten der sibirischen Steppe wiederfinden.

Da würden sie keinen Schaden anrichten und könnten munter "schützen" bis sie schwarz werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

[FONT=&quot]"häufig   ausgeübte    Praxis   ist,   die   nach   unserer   Ansicht   als  verbotene    Methode   im  Fachgesetz"[/FONT]


Und mit dieser Ansicht,eine fachlich erschreckende Inkompetenz an den Tag legt.

Nach UNSERER Ansicht..ich hau mich weg.

Wenn das wirklich die eigene Meinung ist,sind die Brüder schlicht fehl am Platz

Ists eine vorgegebene,ebenso..

Argumentation auf Basis der allgemein üblichen, guten fachlichen Praxis..DAS wäre fachlich klug gewesen.

So ists einfach nur..ja,dämlich


Aber dem Angler in den Rücken zu fallen, ist ja einfacher als den Kopfinhalt zu benutzen.

Möchtegernfachschaft


@willmalwassagen
Danke für den Brief

Man ist immer wieder überrascht,wie die Verbands Brandstifter in und an der eigener Sache so ticken.

Der Unterschied zwischen einem dubiosen Kaufmann und solchen Angelverbänden?

Beide würden für einen Deal ihre Familie verhökern aber nur der dt. Angelverband liefert die auch noch frei Haus


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Hallo



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Argumentation auf Basis der allgemein üblichen, guten fachlichen Praxis..DAS wäre fachlich klug gewesen.



Bitte die Begründung zum eingebrachten Gesetzesentwurf genau durchlesen:

https://www.landtag-saar.de/Drucksache/Gs15_1916.pdf

Die schreiben da ganz ausdrücklich, dass c+r nicht zur guten fachlichen Praxis gehört.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Die haben c+r noch nicht mal definiert.

Für Europa ist das einfach fangen und zurücksetzen von Fischen unabhängig vom Grund (geschützter (Mindestmaß, Wolfsbarsch etc.) wie auch ungeschützter Fische). 

Warum Deutsche das anders definieren, daran sind Verbandler schuld und Fischereibeamte wie Geldhauser, dessen Hobby das zu sein scheint, die bayerische Regelung deutschlandweit zu bringen...

Aus Angst, Paranoia oder einer sonstigen Störung realer Wahrnehmung vor vielleicht um die 5 % Anglern, die praktisch nie Fische mitnehmen wollen, alle anderen zu zwingen, praktisch jeden nicht geschonten Fisch abzuknüppeln.
Das ist schlicht die Pervertierung des Tierschutzgedankens an sich.

Und zeigt ein Menschenbild seitens Gesetzgeber, Behörden und Verbanditen, das für mich einfach nur noch erbärmlich und widerlich ist....


Wer also solch pervertierten Tier"schutz" zu brauchen meint, hat aber Glück:
Er wirds wohl kriegen!!

So langsam deutschlandweit (nach Bayern erst S-H (auch ausdrücklich mit abknüppeln JEDEN nicht geschonten Fisches laut Ministerium), Hessen, jetzt Saarland, geplant NRW und weitere).

Die menschen- und bürgerfeindliche, sowie pervertierte  Schützerwelle rollt!

Nicht nur wie hier im Thema im Saarland..

Wo es auch noch gefördert wird vom saarländischen Verband (wohl für die Festschreibung der 80% von der Fischereiabgabe, die man nun sicher hat und so nicht mehr so auf Anglerkohle angewiesen ist  (bösartige Vermutung ohne Beweis von mir)...).....


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Wo es auch noch gefördert wird vom saarländischen Verband (wohl für die Festschreibung der 80% von der Fischereiabgabe, die man nun sicher hat und so nicht mehr so auf Anglerkohle angewiesen ist  (bösartige Vermutung ohne Beweis von mir)...).....



Offenbar ein neues Geschäftsmodel! Ohne Mitglieder finanziell abgesichert und mit der Ausübung der Option gegen Anglerinteressen größtmöglichste Einschränkungen/Schäden der Angelei herbeizuführen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Man kann inzwischen auf viele Ideen kommen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja,machts aber nicht richtiger..was deren ausdrückliche Ansicht ist,hat den Fachwert eines umgefallenen Reissacks in China.

Das ist keine argumentativ haltbare Begründung,sondern der gewohnt mit dem Ideologiehammer eingebleute aber trotzdem Sachbefreite Sippenhaftmist.

Die werfen alles in einen Topf,rühren um und heraus kommt immer c&r.

Die haben den Sinn und Zweck der guten,fachlichen Praxis nämlich nicht die Bohne kapiert oder bewusst nicht kapieren wollen.

Die GFP setzt auf zus.Spielraum= Eigen-
verantwortung und  Handlungsfreiheit des(in D immerhin fachl.geprüften) Anglers im Rahmen bestehender(!) Regeln und eben NICHT auf mehr und/oder explizit haarklein ausgewiesenen Zusatzverboten.

Wer so vorgeht ,führt das gut gedachte Prinzip der GFP schlicht ab absurdum.

Fortwährende C&R Paranoia im fortgeschrittenen Stadium..

Die fachl.Praxis orientiert sich am bewährt(!) Regelkonformen(!)Verhalten der MEHRHEIT (!)..das langt als Basis,das ist sogar TSG konform.

Welches c&r als grundsätzl. immer und überall zu ahnendes Pauschalvergehen ja überhaupt nicht kennt.

Aber so ticken einige in D halt..sich dogmatisch auf Gesetze berufen,deren Inhalt man eigentlich nicht kapiert hat.

Wie elegant und rechtssicher man so etwas in Einklang mit Fischereibehörden und Politik lösen kann:

http://www.angelpiloten.de/recht/schweizer-bundesbehoerden-legalisieren-catch-release-261

Amtliches zum download(vorletztes Dokument,Angelfischerei-freilassen von Fischen)

https://www.ag.ch/de/bvu/jagd_fisch...ge_dokumente/informationen_fuer_fischer_2.jsp

DAS ist fachliche Praxis

Die Saarlandvariante(und die ähnl.tickender BL)der Kompetenzfreien Verbands-und Politiklakaien, ist fachlich davon so weit entfernt,wie die Erde von Pluto.

Fachliche Praxis gibts da gerade mal beim fortlaufenden stricken von überflüssigen Bevormundungen.

Deren must have Charakter,liegt aber bestimmt auch irgendwo im TSG oder gar GG festgeschrieben..oder zumindest mit ganz vielen Nägeln im Kopf dort irgendwie ableitbar[emoji28]


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

http://www.bild.de/regional/saarland/tierquaelerei/saarland-stoppt-fisch-quaeler-48987416.bild.html

Herr Hoen, Vizepräsident des Fischereiverband Saar KöR,  ist also laut BILD einer Meinung mit dem Minister Jost, weil der "Fischquälerei" beendet.

Angeln ist also nach Ansicht von Minister und Verband Fischquälerei und nur gerechtfertigt durch das Töten der Gequälten  - kann man so sehen, muss es aber nicht.

Dass selbst BILD erkennt, dass das ist wie in S-H, wo nach Aussage des dortigen Ministeriums jetzt jeder nicht geschonte Fisch auch getötet werden muss (obwohl es nach BILD im Saarland gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre, da es nach TSG eh verurteilbar gewesen wäre (faktisch falsch, zeigt aber die Widersinnigkeit der Maßnahme: Aktionismus gegen Angler und das Angeln vom Minister und vom Verband), spricht Bände.

Hätten die Saarländer sich besser mal an den Hessen ein Beispiel genommen, die im Gegensatz zum anglerfeindlichen Saarlandverband (für die 80% festschreiben der Beteiligung an der Fischereiabgabe?), der vor dem Minister einknickt, das deutlich besser für Angler und das Angeln formulieren:


			
				Hessenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich  die  alte  Regel  ableiten,  die  neue hat Züge eines  Fischvernichtungsprogramms.
> 
> *Wir  schlagen  stattdessen  folgende  Formulierung  vor:
> „Das  Zurücksetzen  eines Fisches  nach  dem  Fang ohne  vernünftigen Grund  ist  verboten.“  Satz  2  wird gestrichen. *



Wenn man sieht, wie das die Hessen deutlich besser im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns formulieren, kann man dann Herrn Hoen und die Präsidiumsmitglieder des saarländischen Verbandes als "Anglerquäler" bezeichnen, oder sind das Tun und die Äußerungen der Saarländer nur einfach dem geschuldet, wie weit weg die von der Basis die sind??
Oder gibt es noch weitere Gründe (ausser auch evtl. 80% Fischereiabgabe?) ??

Wie positioniert sich da der Bundesverband (wenn der das überhaupt mitbekommt, habs vorsichtshalber dem GF Seggelke mal geschickt...)?


----------



## dudo (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Saar schrieb:


> Habe gerade Gestern gelesen,auch hier gibt es eine Gesetzesänderung.In Zukunft wird nur noch bleifrei geschossen.;+



Vermutlich erhalten die Saarforsten dafür auch noch eine Prämie, mit der sie sich dann genauso sanieren wie mit den Windrädern


----------



## kati48268 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Im langen Kommentar von Saar Präsi Schneiderlöchner zur "Doku" Angeln ohne Widerhaken
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de...darstellungen-des-tierschutzwidrigen-angelns/
liest sich der Standpunkt des Verbandes noch anders.
(Auch nicht grad toll & 'pro Anglerfreiheit', aber längst nicht so restriktiv wie das nun kommende Gesetz)

Da sind sie wohl deutlich vor dem Gesetzgeber eingeknickt!

Man kann als Verband gegen weitere Verbote & Regulierungen vorgehen,
man kann bei diesem Kampf auch verlieren.

Wenn jedoch ein Verband erst gar nicht gegen weitere Verbote & Regulierungen vorgeht,
wenn er nach Verabschiedung weiterer Verbote & Regulierungen diese auch noch gut heisst und als (neuen) eigenen Standpunkt vertritt,
*wozu braucht man einen solchen Landesverband dann?
Als reines Sprachrohr der Landesregierung?
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Und warum bezahlen die Saarländer diesen Landesverband - noch wichtigere Frage..!!

Wenn sie als Angler eh alles verboten haben wollen, könnten sie ja gleich PETA,  NABU, BUND oder DAFV direkt finanzieren....


----------



## kati48268 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Auszüge der Kommentare auf Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/BildSaarland

_"Es ist geschafft"
"Heil der Peta" (mit Victoryzeichen)
"Wir regeln uns mit allem zu Grunde..."
"Wenn ich dem Hoen sein Bild sehe, muss ich ans Schlachthaus denken, warum auch immer.... ?"
"__Sehr gut. Angeln ist abartig und unsinnig."
...

_*Da können der Saarverband
sein Präsi Schneiderlöchner & Vize Hoen
doch mal richtig stolz auf sich sein!

Totengräber des Angelns!*


----------



## mapasuma (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Tja... nun ist das Gesetzt durch!!

Wieso aber haben sich die zahlreichen Angelvereine nicht gewehrt?

Wieso wissen viele Vorstände zu diesem Gesetzt aktuell immer noch nichts?

Wieso trifft Hoen aussagen die gar nicht stimmen?(Die überwiegende Mehrzahl unserer Mitglieder angelt nur, was auch verzehrt wird)? *Selbst seine Kontrolleure setzten die Fische zurück und machen vorher Fotos!*

Was macht nun das Browning Team Saarland?

Voraussichtlich sollen die ohnehin schon tätigen Fischereiaufseher die Einhaltung des Fischereigesetzes beaufsichtigen. *(Diese Staatliche unterliegen Herrn Jost und diese vom Landesverband betreiben zu gut 95% „Catch and Release“)* Sollten dann die normalen Angler diese direkt bei Ihrem Chef Jost/Hoen usw. anzeigen? Was passiert dann mit diesen???? Wäre mal sehr interessant, warten wir man das Jahr 2017 ab.

Wieso lässt sich ein Verband vom Umweltminister und den Naturschützern kaufen???? Wieso geben Sie hier Dinge an die nicht stimmen?

Wieso sind Menschen in einem Vorstand obwohl Sie nichtmals Angeln?

Blinkern und Spinnfischen verboten?

Wie verhält sich dies nun mit den Vereinsmeisterschaften/Ortsmeisterschaften/Königsfischen??? Hierbei wird doch im Saarland meistens die gefangenen Fische zurück gesetzt.

Sorry aber hier macht gerade *de DICK und de DOOF* einen gewaltigen Fehler! Hauptsache Ihr Gehalt stimmt.

Wieso Stoppt niemand diesen größenwahnsinnigen Minister JOST??? Bald hat er ganz Saarland unter Naturschutz....

Auf all diese Fragen bekommt man von diesen Herren keine Antwort...

Wahrscheinlich wird es im Jahr 2017 an der Saar entlang gewaltig STINKEN wenn jeder auch jeden Fisch abtötet und direkt in die Büsche schmeißt.


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPHi5xn_q5c  
*Der,die , das...
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Tja... nun ist das Gesetzt durch!!


Und es kann KEINER sagen, wir als Medium hätten unseren Job nicht gemacht, wir haben rechtzeitig gewarnt....
Wie bei so vielen anderen Punkten


----------



## mapasuma (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es kann KEINER sagen, wir als Medium hätten unseren Job nicht gemacht, wir haben rechtzeitig gewarnt....
> Wie bei so vielen anderen Punkten




Es gibt halt in Deutschland und scheinbar im Saarland noch sooo viele gutgläubische Menschen.... 

Ich hatte mit viele Anglern gesprochen und die meisten sagten *ach es wird sich eh nichts ändern* oder *wir machen einfach weiter wie davor* oder *so schlimm wird es schon nicht*.... Nun haben auch diese Herren den Salat....

Zum Glück ist Frankreich nur 50m Luftlinie :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist Frankreich nur 50m Luftlinie :vik:


Da geht wirklich vieles, solche Anlagen wären z. B. in D undenkbar :
[youtube1]rXCzkDUoIi4[/youtube1]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da können der Saarverband
> sein Präsi Schneiderlöchner & Vize Hoen
> doch mal richtig stolz auf sich sein!
> 
> [/B]



Wehe dem, dessen Verräter an seinem eigenen Tische sitzt.
(Irisches Sprichwort)


----------



## kati48268 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Wieso aber haben sich die zahlreichen Angelvereine nicht gewehrt?


Wer jemals eine Jahreshauptversammlung eines Landesfischereiverbandes mitgemacht hat,
stellt sich diese Frage nicht mehr so oft.

Die Riege der Lamettaträger tut das, was das Podium vorgibt.
So ist das im Regelfall, so war das immer und es war doch immer alles gut.

Das kann richtig erschreckend sein!

Bin aber sehr gespannt, ob man mitkriegt, wie das bei der saarländischen Basis so ankommt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Riege der Lamettaträger tut das, was das Podium vorgibt.
> So ist das im Regelfall, so war das immer und es war doch immer alles gut.
> 
> Das kann richtig erschreckend sein!



Für "Aufmüpfige" trotz bester Argumente und sachlich vorgetragener Kritik quasi der Versuch, Pudding an die Wand nageln zu wollen.

Lehrstunde Gruppendynamik zum abgewöhnen..danach wundert dich nahezu nix mehr.

Kein Wunder,das viele irgendwann entnervt oder sogar durch pers.Anfeindungen(!) zermürbt hinschmeissen.

Meinen grössten Respekt an all die  Idealisten,welche diesem Irrsinn immer wieder beharrlich die Stirn boten oder noch dabei sind.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Die Printmedien sind mit einiger Verspätung nun auch auf das Thema angesprungen, zumindest 2 haben Facebook-Meldungen samt Diskussionen dazu.
Wobei sich alles auf das"c&r"-Verbot bezieht und reduziert,
alle anderen Änderungen werden komplett außen vor gelassen.

Hab mich nun auch erstmals mit dem Wortlaut der Gesetzesänderung befasst, da ich gar nicht mitbekommen hatte, dass der Entwurf, den Thomas schon vor einiger Zeit verlinkt hatte


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gesetzentwurf/Änderung
> https://www.landtag-saar.de/Drucksache/Gs15_1916.pdf


auch wohl ohne weitere Änderungen verabschiedet wurde.
_(Oder gab es doch noch Änderungen, die ich nicht gefunden habe?)_

Das böööse "Trophäen-Angeln" von dem auch Verbandspro ... äh,... -präsi Schneiderlöchner faselte
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/an-alle-anglerinnen-und-angler-im-saarland/
_(nun hätt ich aus Versehen fast was ganz anderes als 'Präsi' geschrieben)_
sollte unterbunden werden. Stattdessen steht "c&r" im Gesetz, wo dann noch folgendes Problem hinzu kommt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die haben c+r noch nicht mal definiert.



Die entscheidende Änderung des entsprechenden §§ der LFO-Saar lautet dann nun:
"§ 10 
(1) Unzulässige Angelmethoden
Verboten ist
...
6. das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist (Catch & Release)."

Im ersten Moment war ich fast enttäuscht, denn ich hatte eine rasiermesserscharfe, komplett ausdefinierte Formulierung ähnlich dem § 11 (8) AVBayFiG erwartet und nicht so eine Kaugummiformulierung ohne Definition.

Was ist denn "von Vornherein"? #c
- Wenn die Alditüte im Rücksack nur für Kadaver bis 5pfd. ausgelegt ist?
- Wenn ich 3 25er-Murmeln am Haar anbiete, auf die keinesfalls ein Küchenkarpfen beisst?
- Wenn ich als Angelautor dafür bekannt bin mindestens 15 Zander am Tag zu fangen und allesamt zu releasen wo es erlaubt ist und nun mit GuFi-Rute an die Saar schreite?
- Wenn ich zwar Lösezange aber keinen Knüppel bei mir führe?
- Wenn ich zuvor ins Board schreibe, heute will ich einen Aal essen, aber einen Barsch werde ich zurück setzen und dann mit Tauwurm am Tag angel?
- dito zuvor, wenn ich an einem der Saarländer Gewässer angel, wo ein Nachtangelverbot herrscht?
- Wenn ich kein Sargblei dabei benutze, weil ich keins habe, sondern nur ein Patronenblei?
- Darf ich ein Sargblei zupfen?
-...

Die dem Entwurf angefügte "Begründung"  (S. 13, Zu Nr. 3)
führt mich dann noch mehr aufs Glatteis:
_§ 10 Absatz 1 wird eine neue Nr. 6. eingefügt. Damit wird das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist („Catch & Release“) als unzulässige Angelmethode bestimmt. Diese Bestimmung dient insbesondere dem Tierschutz, da es künftig nicht mehr zulässig sein soll, Fische nur zu fangen, um sie zu wiegen, zu vermessen, zu fotografieren und danach wieder in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen („Trophäen-Angeln“). Den Fischen werden hierbei ohne vernünftigen Grund im Sinne des § 1 Satz 2 TierSchG Leiden zugefügt, wenn sie mit lang anhaltendem Drill geangelt, lebend vor der Kamera als Trophäe präsentiert und anschließend wieder in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden (vgl. Beschluss OVG Münster vom 3.7.2015, Az: 20 B 209/15)._

- Ist nun: "Trophäen-Angeln" = "c&r"?
- Oder ist: "Trophäen-Angeln" = "c&r" + wiegen + messen + fotografieren zwischen "c" & "r"?
- Darf ich einen Fisch, den ich unerwartet oder ungewollt fange (also nicht von vornherein fangen und zurück setzen wollte) denn vor dem zurück setzen noch fotografieren?
- Darf ich den überhaupt zurück setzen?
- Ist wiegen + messen + fotografieren nur in dieser 3er-Kombination untersagt oder auch einzeln, also z.B. nur fotografieren?
- Oder nur messen?
- Wie zur Hölle, stelle ich fest, ob ein Fisch untermassig ist, wenn ich ihn nicht messen darf?
- Wie lang ist ein "lang anhaltender Drill"?
- Ist es zu lang, wenn ich einen Barsch vorsichtig drille, damit sein papierartiges Maul nicht zerfleddert?
- Oder ist kurz und Fetzenmund besser?
- Juristisch bedeutet "und" auch wirklich "und" und nicht "oder"; 
darf ich also einen Fisch lang drillen, ihn lebend vor der Kamera präsentieren und ihn dann NICHT zurück setzen?

Fragen über Fragen... |kopfkrat #c

Ich bin gespannt, wie Schneiderlöchner, Höhn und all die jubelnden Experten uns dies erläutern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

ich hab eher Angst davor, dass einmal mehr (wie Seggelke in der Welt) Sport- und Angelfischerfunktionäre öffentlich ihre Inkompetenz darstellen und so wieder richtigen Anglern nur das Leben schwerer machen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Blos nicht Kati,|bigeyes
wenn die das auch noch näher erläutern, wirds gaaaaanz mies;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

ist auch meine Befürchtung...
s.o.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Der Knackpunkt ist das fotografieren und das wiegen. Das sind die einzigen Handlungen, die das "Trophäenfischen" von einem ungewollten Fang unterscheidet.


----------



## Fruehling (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Folgende Methode sollte völlig unverfänglich sein:

IMMER zu zweit ans Wasser - bietet sich bzgl. des Fotografierens ja sowieso an.

1. Angler

- Fisch möglichst widerhakenlos ausdrillen
- Fisch kurz dem Wasser entnehmen, dabei Haken lösen
- Fisch sofort zurücksetzen

2. Angler

- den noch benommenen Fisch erneut, nun aber per Hand!, im Uferbereich fangen
- den 1. Angler messen/wiegen und fotografieren lassen
- schonendes Zurücksetzen inkl. "Starthilfe"

:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Darum gehts hier nicht, was oder wie was geht - immer die gleichen mit Offtopic.

Hier geht es drum, das ein Verband ohne jede Not für festschreiben im Gesetz von 80% Beteiligung an der Fischereiabgabe ein solches Gesetz mit entwirft und mit trägt, statt sich wie z. B. die Hessenfischer dagegen zu wehren.

Um das komplette angelpolitische Versagen des Saarlandverbandes also..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Wer mal wissen will, wie angepisst Vizepräsi (Hoen) und Referent Fischen (Schönfließ) vom Saarlandverband sind, kann mal auf mein FB-Profil gucken...

Hier reinkopieren darfs ich ja nicht, müsste dazu was redaktionelles machen (ist mir zu doof und aufwändig für die Saarlandverbandler), aber wer sich amüsieren will:https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1869117956658751&id=100006816947642


Freut mich, wenn ich denen Blutdruck mache ;-)

Hier nochn bisschen Lesestoff:
Auch so schlimme Journalisten, (und Piratenabgebordnete), die nix verstehen:
http://www.bild.de/regional/saarlan...m-saarland-gestoppt-werden-47820624.bild.html

Dass die Saarländer ausgerechnet vom Tierschutzbund gelobt werden, dürfte auch vielsagend genug sein:
https://www.tierschutzbund.de/news-storage/artenschutz/291116-neues-fischereigesetz-im-saarland.html

Dieser Herr (saarländischer Tierschutzbeauftagter) freut sich wie die Saarländer Verbandler über das neue Gesetz/Verordnung:
"Es ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Allerdings ist das ganze Sportangeln überholt. In dem Moment, in dem ich mit einem Tier auf die Weise Sport betreibe, ist die ganze Sache fragwürdig", sagte Willimzik SR.de.
http://www.sr.de/sr/home/nachrichte...tz_trophaeen_angeln_verbot_tierschutz100.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer mal wissen will, wie angepisst Vizepräsi (Hoen) und Referent Fischen (Schönfließ) vom Saarlandverband sind, kann mal auf mein FB-Profil gucken...



Spaßige Morgenlektüre..[emoji3] 

Jede Menge Möchtegern whataboutism(nicht mal das können die)..aber ansonsten selten sowas Substanzloses gelesen.

Was haben die eigentlich mit ihrem permanent paranoid wirkenden 
Trophäenfischen?

Fachlicher Griff ins Klo der Begriffsdeutung,hinsichtlich vorauseilender Notwendigkeit auch..ok,soll ja BL geben,in denen Meinungen von Verbänden dank Rückfluss der Fischereiabgaben irgendwie..Fremdbestimmt und damit manipulierbar wirken[emoji6] 

Schönfließ' Verweis auf Hessen..fiel im ad hoc nix besseres ein oder will er die kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen? 

Um die Saarländer weiter für blöd verkaufen zu können,wohl eher berechnendes nicht wollen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Auch lustig, wie die gegenseitig ihre Beiträge liken, weils sonst keiner tut  Hat sich gelohnt da mal auf FB zu schauen...hoffe es geht noch weiter. Hab gerade sonst nichts zu tun


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

es steht also nur deshalb nix im Grundgesetz oder Tierschutzgesetz, damit Thomas genug Klicks bekommt.
Ähhm ?? Klickts bei denen noch richtig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

cool, gelle ?
;-)))))


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Das Schlimmste ist ja, dass diese Funktionäre nicht nur diese anglerfeindliche Haltung vertreten,
sondern ihre Auslegung allen Anderen als sichere Rechtsauskunft verkaufen wollen.

Abwählen, ganz ganz dringend abwählen!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> es steht also nur deshalb nix im Grundgesetz oder Tierschutzgesetz, damit Thomas genug Klicks bekommt.
> Ähhm ?? Klickts bei denen noch richtig?


Vielleicht sollte man für einige Verbandler mal einen social media Wesenstest einführen ?

Ausdruck,Argumentation,Kritikfähigkeit etc.

Die beiden Ikonen wären da glatt durchgerasselt..in ALLEN Punkten.

Zumindest taugts als erinnernden(mahnenden) Einblick dahin,wie einige da in D'lands Verbandswelt immer noch  ticken...nämlich als regelmässig  hochgehende, kontraproduktive Brandsätze gegen jegliche liberale Veränderung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich hab euch nicht umsonst auf die "Unterhaltung" hingewiesen
;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Da war aber schnell Ende mit dem Gepeste.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ob die sich den Blödsinn selber ausdenken, oder Ghostwriter beschäftigen? Einer allein kann soviel Mist doch kaum verzapfen.


----------



## wilhelm (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Es ist schon Traurig das die Herren sich auf das Grundgesetz berufen es aber wohl nicht kennen, in keinem der 146 Artikel steht was von Wirbeltieren.

Aber was soll´s ,mache Kerzen leuchten eben heller als andere.

Wer solche Lobbyisten hat der braucht keine Petras mehr.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Aber was soll´s ,mache Kerzen leuchten eben heller als andere.



Die heutigen "Verbandsleuchten", ähnelten ab 5:28 Uhr Lichttechnisch schon eher 2 schwarzen Löchern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Wer solche Lobbyisten hat der braucht keine Petras mehr.


Das ist das Traurige....

Mein altes Reden:
Der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV?
PETA wird nicht von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlt...

Wenn man dann noch munkeln hört, aus welchem Landesverband der mögliche oder angedachte Nachfolger von Frau Dr. im Mai kommen soll.....

Demnäxt mehr zum Gruseln.....


----------



## Hechtbär (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Am härtesten fand ich den Vergleich: Pieper vom Weser-Ems macht die Arbeit und die anderen sind Helden weil sie im DAFV kündigen! 

 Also zu Punkt eins hab ich meine eigene Meinung...

 Und zu Punkt 2: Ja!!! Das sind die wahren Helden!

 @ Vorstand Saarland: Kommt mal bitte zu einer FFH- Krisensitzung nach NDS. Dann erlebt ihr mal, was Verbandarbeit bedeutet! 

 Definitiv nicht so ein Spxxxxxxxcken wie bei euch.

 Sorry. Musste mir ob dieser geistigen Gehirnfurze mal Luft machen!!!

 Kannst du gerne entfernen und mir nen Rüffel reinhauen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

ich werds aus-xen und auf Rüffel verzichten...


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Menschen wie dieser verhoenen das Angeln und die Angler und sind dann noch stolz wie Hulle, dass einige Angler ihnen weiter zujubeln. Für das Angeln in Deutschland ist das ungefähr wie Beulenpest, Pocken und Cholera gleichzeitig.
Der angerichtete Schaden ist ohnehin kaum noch gut zu machen, und solange nicht in jedem Bundesland die stur und brav zahlenden Angler aufwachen und sich gegen solche Verbanditen auflehnen, gibt es keine Aussicht auf Rettung.


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Die haben da einfach alle Angler unter generalverdacht gestellt. So als ob es üblich wäre,Amphibien als Köder zu verwenden oder was auch immer Trophäenfischerei sein soll.
In Deutschland ist auch verboten, dumme Minister oder dumme Verbandler öffentlich als dumme Menschen zu bezeichnen. Das könnte man bestimmt auch so in ein Gesetz fassen z.B: "Es ist verboten, dumme Umweltminister im Saarland als dumme Minister zu bezeichnen". "Es ist verboten, im Saarland dumme Verbandsfunktionäre als dumme Verbandsfunktionäre zu bezeichnen".
Wenn diese Aussage  richtig wäre würde das Parlament dem vielleicht sogar zustimmen.


----------



## gründler (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Trophäenfischen hat uns der NDR 3 Beitrag gebracht und die uns eigentlich vertreten sollen sind bei voller fahrt auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen.

Man merkt anscheinend gar nicht mehr wie dolle einem das "Brain" (solange eins vorhanden ist) gewaschen wird.


----------



## holgär (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Schreibt da in Facebook nicht einer der beiden "Koryphäen" auch was von Sportangeln - den Begriff gibt's doch schon lange nicht mehr ! Den hat doch Mohnert und Co. schon lange unterbinden lassen, oder ! (Gemeinnützigkeit läßt grüßen, wenn der Begriff in der Satzung steht ...)

 VG

 Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Vielleicht ists im Saarland anders? 
;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ..ver*hoen*en das Angeln...


Der war echt gut! #6


----------



## August (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Habe mal eine Frage an euch aus dem Folgenden https://www.landtag-saar.de/Drucksache/Gs15_1916.pdf gesetzesentwurf im saarland lese ich folgendes 





> Zu Nr. 5)
> Als neuer Absatz 5 wird in § 10 eingefügt, dass die Tötung von Fischen tierschutzg
> e-
> recht  nach  Maßgabe  der  Tierschutzschlachtverordnung  zu  erfolgen  hat  und  dass  es
> ...




nun habe ich mir mal die https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/tierschlv_2013/gesamt.pdf

 Tierschutzschlachtverordnung Herausgesucht und da steht Bei Aalen dfolgendes drin.



> (10) Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muss diesen unmittelbar vor dem Schlachten oder Töten nach
> Maßgabe der Anlage 1 Nummer 9 betäuben. Abweichend von Satz 1 dürfen
> 1.   Plattfische durch einen schnellen Schnitt, der die Kehle und die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt, und
> 2.   Aale, wenn sie höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch
> ...



hm also ich habe damals beim Lehrgang zwar gelernt das man einen aal Töten muss in dem man ihm hinter dem Kopf die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt allerdings das man diesen an ort und stelle auch aushemen muss ist mir neu und Zudem wäre das ja an unsere Gewässern auch Verboten da keine Fische unmittelbar am gewässer Ausgenommen werden dürfen 

jetzt steht bei mir ein Grosses ?????


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Schlachtverordnung ist eigentlich für gewerbliche gedacht - auch wieder eine unnötige und anglerfeindliche VErschärfung, das auch fpr Angler zu nehmen wie im Saarland passiert (mit Duldung und aktiver Förderung des Saarverbandes)......

Frag die Anglerfeinde von Verband doch, wie sie es nun gerne hätten ...


----------



## August (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frag die Anglerfeinde von Verband doch, wie sie es nun gerne hätten ...



He He Thomas keine Ahnung wer sich den Mist da ausgedacht hat allerdings hat das irgendwie mit 

sowas kommt ja dabei raus wenn es NABU Gerecht werden soll am ende. Legen wir das mal unter der Rubrik Politischer Pups ab und Warten auf Irgendeinen trump der das ganze wieder Rückgängig macht so langsam denke ich brauchen wir den hier auch wenn man sich einmal dieses Wirrwarr in den Ganzen Fischereigesetzen ansieht


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

vergiss es - guck in B-W (und auch Saarland, nur ists da kein Gesetz/Verordnung, sondern vom Verband als KöR) mit Nachtangelverbot (oder jedem sonstigen neuen Verbot:
Welches kam je wieder mal weg?

Vor allem, wenns die anglerfeindlichen Verbände selber mit initiiert hatten?

Vorteil Saarland-Angler:
Frankreich, Luxemburg, Belgien ist um die Ecke...


----------

